# Fedeltà è rispetto?



## vero190980 (9 Maggio 2014)

*Fedeltà è rispetto?*

Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà. 
Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà che poi assume il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc.. 
E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...

Io dal mio umile punto di vista ho sempre sostenuto che un'avventura per un uomo sia biologicamente e fisiologicamente equiparabile a guardarsi un filmetto porno, per cui assolutamente non un dramma. 
E ho sempre pensato che non sia la esclusività dell uomo che ho scelto che   sancisce il nostro rapporto come rispettoso o meno, come leale o meno e io posso essere sicura di me anche sapendo che non si nega dei capricci, diciamo così. 
Anzi dirò di più, ho assistito alle vicende di una coppia di cari amici in cui lui era torturato dal senso di colpa per il fatto che si rendeva conto di amare il flirt, anche solo come gioco platonico con altre donne.. E stava davvero male, mi faceva impressione perché fisicamente non faceva nulla,anche se a volte con grosso sforzo. Bene in quella sua esperienza mi sono detta, se mi innamorassi di un tipo così,  poi come potrei volerne l'esclusiva? Sarebbe estremamente egoistico pretendere da uno che dico di amare, che si snaturi a tal punto..soffrendo quindi di conseguenza. Non potrei sopportarlo. Quindi mi starebbe bene. Almeno l'idea è questa.

Non so se ho reso il punto, voi cosa ne pensate? La fedeltà, in qualsiasi sua accezione è il solo mezzo per mantenere rispetto in un rapporto di coppia?


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

C'è differenza tra fedeltà e tradimento... se una coppia preferisce un rapporto aperto e non si racconta balle è un discorso. Non riuscirei a vivere in un rapporto così, ma ci sono coppie che lo praticano... ok, non sono fedeli ma non si tradiscono.
Diverso se racconti palle al tuo partner, ingannandolo magari per anni... allora è ipocrisia e mancanza di rispetto. Insomma, la differenza la fa la sincerità.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> C'è differenza tra fedeltà e tradimento... se una coppia preferisce un rapporto aperto e non si racconta balle è un discorso. Non riuscirei a vivere in un rapporto così, ma ci sono coppie che lo praticano... ok, non sono fedeli ma non si tradiscono.
> Diverso se racconti palle al tuo partner, ingannandolo magari per anni... allora è ipocrisia e mancanza di rispetto. Insomma, la differenza la fa la sincerità.


se non conta balle non è tradimento, tradire è celare, ingannare


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non conta balle non è tradimento, tradire è celare, ingannare


Se mi leggi dicevo esattamente questo.


----------



## georgemary (9 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà.
> Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà che poi assume il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc..
> E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...
> 
> ...


Si non condivido il tuo pensiero, ma come dicono gli altri se il partner è al corrente è un conto altrimenti è un tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Se mi leggi dicevo esattamente questo.


ehm...scusa


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

nell'esempio riportato, manca la fiducia dalla parte di lei (se ne hanno parlato). 
Questa mancanza, mi porta a chiedere, perché stanno insieme? 
Come si può parlare di fedeltà e rispetto, se manca una parte importante della base?


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Maggio 2014)

Ma che thread é?


----------



## vero190980 (9 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> C'è differenza tra fedeltà e tradimento... se una coppia preferisce un rapporto aperto e non si racconta balle è un discorso. Non riuscirei a vivere in un rapporto così, ma ci sono coppie che lo praticano... ok, non sono fedeli ma non si tradiscono.
> Diverso se racconti palle al tuo partner, ingannandolo magari per anni... allora è ipocrisia e mancanza di rispetto. Insomma, la differenza la fa la sincerità.


E vale per rapporti "consumati" o anche per interessi mentali o simpatie che però non diventano fisiche?

In generale comunque penso che queste realtà non siano molto frequenti, ma non perché non sinceri, quanto più perché già di per se additate negativamente. 
Che so vai dalla tua amica e con tatto cerchi di dirle che sospetti che suo marito si veda con un'altra, lei ti risponde candidamente "beh? Mi sta bene." oppure  "si siamo d'accordo così" e tu la guardi come se fosse una pazza o una squallida. No?

Quindi forse vale di più il tacito assenso. E sperare che la gente non si impicci  troppo.


----------



## Circe (9 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà.
> Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà  il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc..
> E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...
> 
> ...


Aspetta di leggere sul cell di tuo marito..di tenon mi sazio mai, come me lo fai.....tu non me lo fa nessuno, sei la donna piu importante della mia vita e senza di te non so come farei....e poi ne riparliamo. Non credo che proveresti le stesse cose che si provano quando si scopre il marito a guardare un porno....


----------



## georgemary (9 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> E vale per rapporti "consumati" o anche per interessi mentali o simpatie che però non diventano fisiche?
> 
> In generale comunque penso che queste realtà non siano molto frequenti, ma non perché non sinceri, quanto più perché già di per se additate negativamente.
> Che so vai dalla tua amica e con tatto cerchi di dirle che sospetti che suo marito si veda con un'altra, lei ti risponde candidamente "beh? Mi sta bene." oppure  "si siamo d'accordo così" e tu la guardi come se fosse una pazza o una squallida. No?
> ...


Non ho capito il nesso!
Che c'entrano gli altri?
Il discorso è se entrambi stabiliscono che il rapporto è aperto è un conto, se a pensarla cosi è solo uno dei due partner è tradimento.


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2014)

Circe ha detto:


> Aspetta di leggere sul cell di tuo marito..di tenon mi sazio mai, come me lo fai.....tu non me lo fa nessuno, sei la donna piu importante della mia vita e senza di te non so come farei....e poi ne riparliamo. Non credo che proveresti le stesse cose che si provano quando si scopre il marito a guardare un porno....


mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.verde mio.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

non c'e un concetto universale di fedeltà. 
È una cosa, che stabilisce la coppia per se. 
Poi, la fedeltà si basa su ciò che è stato stabilito. 
Che può variare da coppia in coppia ... 

Sienne


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> E vale per rapporti "consumati" o anche per interessi mentali o simpatie che però non diventano fisiche?
> 
> In generale comunque penso che queste realtà non siano molto frequenti, ma non perché non sinceri, quanto più perché già di per se additate negativamente.
> Che so vai dalla tua amica e con tatto cerchi di dirle che sospetti che suo marito si veda con un'altra, lei ti risponde candidamente "beh? Mi sta bene." oppure  "si siamo d'accordo così" e tu la guardi come se fosse una pazza o una squallida. No?
> ...


Neanche io ho capito il discorso sulla gente....se la coppia ha le idee chiare che c'entra la gente?


----------



## Fantastica (9 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà.
> Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà che poi assume il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc..
> E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...


Ok, fin qui.



vero190980 ha detto:


> Io dal mio umile punto di vista ho sempre sostenuto che un'avventura per un uomo sia biologicamente e fisiologicamente equiparabile a guardarsi un filmetto porno, per cui assolutamente non un dramma.
> E ho sempre pensato che non sia la esclusività dell uomo che ho scelto che   sancisce il nostro rapporto come rispettoso o meno, come leale o meno e io posso essere sicura di me anche sapendo che non si nega dei capricci, diciamo così.


Questo invece mi perplime. Tendenzialmente, il senso di possesso ed esclusività è proprio di qualsiasi storia che si chiami d'amore. Voglio dire che quando sei innamorato non puoi nemmeno sopportare l'idea, l'immagine, del desiderio del tuo altro per un'altra (e vale il reciproco) che non sia tu. A meno che tu non sia fatta di una materia diversa da quella di buona percentuale dell'umanità. 
Questa la prima perplessità.
La seconda perplessità mi viene dalla tua disponibilità a fare da seconda scelta quando lui eventualmente si vede il pornazzo da solo, oppure si scopa una fanciulla, o anche va con una escort (per dire). Hai una bassa autostima?
La terza perplessità, ma grande, mi viene dalla tua generalizzazione circa "per un uomo"... Non è che siano tutti uguali, eh. Basta che tu legga un po' questo forum e capirai che non esiste "l'uomo".
Posso anche concordare con te che i bisogni fisiologici e la struttura del cervello maschile siano differenti dai nostri, ma la CULTURA, cioè l'educazione, la sensibilità, il senso di repsonsabilità allontanano a volte di qualche kilometro i neuroni maschili dal loro dispettoso e gaudente membro.




vero190980 ha detto:


> Sarebbe estremamente egoistico pretendere da uno che dico di amare, che si snaturi a tal punto..soffrendo quindi di conseguenza. Non potrei sopportarlo. Quindi mi starebbe bene. Almeno l'idea è questa.


Su questo ti do ragione. Ma non credo che una relazione profonda possa darsi tra persone dissimili. Non ci credo proprio. Credo che scambi per rispetto della natura dell'altro un sofistico stratagemma per lasciarti aperta la porta al disimpegno.


----------



## MK (9 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> La fedeltà, in qualsiasi sua accezione è il solo mezzo per mantenere rispetto in un rapporto di coppia?


Beh se un uomo ti è fedele ma ti picchia o usa contro di te violenza psicologica rispettoso certo non è. Ma è un punto di partenza fondamentale per costruire un rapporto. Secondo me.


----------



## MK (9 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ma la CULTURA, cioè l'educazione, la sensibilità, il senso di repsonsabilità allontanano a volte di qualche kilometro i neuroni maschili dal loro dispettoso e gaudente membro.


:up:


----------



## vero190980 (9 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Neanche io ho capito il discorso sulla gente....se la coppia ha le idee chiare che c'entra la gente?


Nel senso che,il come viene concepito un comportamento, condiziona in primis chi lo compie. 
Io ho sempre sentito di scambi e coppie aperte come una sorta di patologia psichiatrica, ovvio che poi crescendo tenderò ad evitare di concretizzare quella realtà a prescindere dai quelli che possono essere i miei gusti in proposito


----------



## MK (9 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Nel senso che,il come viene concepito un comportamento, condiziona in primis chi lo compie.
> Io ho sempre sentito di scambi e coppie aperte come una sorta di patologia psichiatrica, ovvio che poi crescendo tenderò ad evitare di concretizzare quella realtà a prescindere dai quelli che possono essere i miei gusti in proposito


Patologia psichiatrica?


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

> [Io dal mio umile punto di vista ho sempre sostenuto che un'avventura per un uomo sia biologicamente e fisiologicamente equiparabile a guardarsi un filmetto porno, per cui assolutamente non un dramma. E ho sempre pensato che non sia la esclusività dell uomo che ho scelto che sancisce il nostro rapporto come rispettoso o meno, come leale o meno e io posso essere sicura di me anche sapendo che non si nega dei capricci, diciamo così. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ecco...non sarò normale io forse.Solo a immaginarmelo a letto con un altra mi faceva star male, vomitavo al pensiero e stavo anche peggio quando pensavo che poi veniva a far sesso con me...mi devo aprire mentalmente?


----------



## vero190980 (10 Maggio 2014)

35718]Patologia psichiatrica?[/QUOTE]

Ho usato termini forzati per rendere il senso di ciò che intendevo. Mi scuso. Dalle mie parti c'è qualche coppia aperta, e siccome la realtà nostra e molto piccola e ci si conosce quasi tutti, so la considerazione che in genere si ha di questi. Sono visti come pervertiti o depravati.
E quindi credo che sopportare una considerazione del genere si tutto sommato quasi peggio che essere considerati "traditi". Proprio da un punto di vista esteriore, di immagine.


----------



## vero190980 (10 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nell'esempio riportato, manca la fiducia dalla parte di lei (se ne hanno parlato).
> Questa mancanza, mi porta a chiedere, perché stanno insieme?
> ...


Non sono più insieme da anni, dopo un decennio che erano insieme. E lei non credo abbia mai saputo tutti i tormenti di lui. Forse in parte. 

Però vedi, lei vive sicuramente meglio, lui coglie aspetti delle persone e della vita che forse ai più non saltano agli occhi. Quindi vive in modo molto più intenso.


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> 35718]Patologia psichiatrica?


Ho usato termini forzati per rendere il senso di ciò che intendevo. Mi scuso. Dalle mie parti c'è qualche coppia aperta, e siccome la realtà nostra e molto piccola e ci si conosce quasi tutti, so la considerazione che in genere si ha di questi. Sono visti come pervertiti o depravati.
E quindi credo che sopportare una considerazione del genere si tutto sommato quasi peggio che essere considerati "traditi". Proprio da un punto di vista esteriore, di immagine.[/QUOTE]

Basterebbe ignorare la gente che non sa mai fare una bella forchettata dei cazzi propri.....anche io vivo in un piccolo paese e da "cornuta" mi facevano delle battute allucinanti.
Un giorno cominciai a rispondere "ognuno si facesse le corna sue" e hanno smesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> E vale per rapporti "consumati" o anche per interessi mentali o simpatie che però non diventano fisiche?
> 
> In generale comunque penso che queste realtà non siano molto frequenti, ma non perché non sinceri, quanto più perché già di per se additate negativamente.
> Che so vai dalla tua amica e con tatto cerchi di dirle che sospetti che suo marito si veda con un'altra, lei ti risponde candidamente "beh? Mi sta bene." oppure  "si siamo d'accordo così" e tu la guardi come se fosse una pazza o una squallida. No?
> ...


Simpatie e possibili interessi mentali capitano spesso... basta frequentare un tot di esseri umani e trovi sempre qualche persona che trovi ok come testa, come aspetto, come empatia... ma da lì a tradire mi pare ci sia una differenza enorme.
Il tacito assenso di solito è molto tacito e assai poco assenso


----------



## vero190980 (10 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo invece mi perplime. Tendenzialmente, il senso di possesso ed esclusività è proprio di qualsiasi storia che si chiami d'amore. Voglio dire che quando sei innamorato non puoi nemmeno sopportare l'idea, l'immagine, del desiderio del tuo altro per un'altra (e vale il reciproco) che non sia tu. A meno che tu non sia fatta di una materia diversa da quella di buona percentuale dell'umanità.
> Questa la prima perplessità.
> La seconda perplessità mi viene dalla tua disponibilità a fare da seconda scelta quando lui eventualmente si vede il pornazzo da solo, oppure si scopa una fanciulla, o anche va con una escort (per dire). Hai una bassa autostima?
> La terza perplessità, ma grande, mi viene dalla tua generalizzazione circa "per un uomo"... Non è che siano tutti uguali, eh. Basta che tu legga un po' questo forum e capirai che non esiste "l'uomo".
> ...


Oddio tutto può essere, ma onestamente non credo che il mio problema sia una bassa autostima.
Per altro se mio marito prova  attrazione per qualche altra e per educazione e cultura si trattenga non è che mi sembri molto più nobile.
E proprio il concetto di cultura ed educazione implica una notevole variabilità di attitudini, senza necessariamente significare malvagità, mancanza di rispetto o altre accezioni negative. 

Sull ultimo punto invece, non so forse hai ragione. Nel senso, non l'ho mai vista in questi termini però magari io nella mia limitata esperienza non mi rendo conto ma è proprio così. 
 È che se una persona mi colpisce lo fa per determinate caratteristiche, di solito mentali, cioè di come ragiona come affronta la vita.. Quindi il comportamento in ambito di coppia viene molto dopo. E non è quello che mi farebbe decidere di vivere la relazione o meno.


----------



## vero190980 (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Simpatie e possibili interessi mentali capitano spesso... basta frequentare un tot di esseri umani e trovi sempre qualche persona che trovi ok come testa, come aspetto, come empatia... ma da lì a tradire mi pare ci sia una differenza enorme.
> Il tacito assenso di solito è molto tacito e assai poco assenso


Ma in generale se incontri qualcuno che ti prende in qualche modo, ma non ci sono conseguenze fisiche di nessun genere non ti senti in torto? E questo incontro non è oggetto del discorso "sincerità"


----------



## MK (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> 35718]
> 
> Ho usato termini forzati per rendere il senso di ciò che intendevo. Mi scuso. Dalle mie parti c'è qualche coppia aperta, e siccome la realtà nostra e molto piccola e ci si conosce quasi tutti, so la considerazione che in genere si ha di questi. *Sono visti come pervertiti o depravati.*
> E quindi credo che sopportare una considerazione del genere si tutto sommato quasi peggio che essere considerati "traditi". Proprio da un punto di vista esteriore, di immagine.


Le scelte degli altri sono le scelte degli altri. Non dovremmo interessarcene, se non vanno a ledere le nostre scelte.
Se tu vuoi la coppia aperta (libera scelta *tua*) non vedo per quale motivo il giudizio della "gente" dovrebbe (o potrebbe) farti cambiare idea.


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Ma in generale se incontri qualcuno che ti prende in qualche modo, ma non ci sono conseguenze fisiche di nessun genere non ti senti in torto? E questo incontro non è oggetto del discorso "sincerità"


Non avrò capito io ma no, perché ci dovrebbero conseguenze fisiche? Trovarsi in sintonia non basta per fare sesso.E poi s' incontrano tante persone nella vita, non sempre si sa come evolveranno questi rapporti e se evolveranno....
Quindi la sincerità in questo caso c'entra poco.


----------



## MK (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Ma in generale se incontri qualcuno che ti prende in qualche modo, ma non ci sono conseguenze fisiche di nessun genere non ti senti in torto? E questo incontro non è oggetto del discorso "sincerità"


Se incontri qualcuno che ti prende in qualche modo è perchè sei disponibile all'incontro. Conseguenze fisiche o meno io qualche domanda sul rapporto che ho me la farei.


----------



## AnnaBlume (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> C'è differenza tra fedeltà e tradimento... se una coppia preferisce un rapporto aperto e non si racconta balle è un discorso. Non riuscirei a vivere in un rapporto così, ma ci sono coppie che lo praticano... ok, non sono fedeli ma non si tradiscono.
> Diverso se racconti palle al tuo partner, ingannandolo magari per anni... allora è ipocrisia e mancanza di rispetto. Insomma, la differenza la fa la sincerità.





Minerva ha detto:


> se non conta balle non è tradimento, tradire è celare, ingannare





Nobody ha detto:


> Se mi leggi dicevo esattamente questo.


infatti, quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Oddio tutto può essere, ma onestamente non credo che il mio problema sia una bassa autostima.
> Per altro *se mio marito prova  attrazione per qualche altra e per educazione e cultura si trattenga non è che mi sembri molto più nobile.*
> E proprio il concetto di cultura ed educazione implica una notevole variabilità di attitudini, senza necessariamente significare malvagità, mancanza di rispetto o altre accezioni negative.
> 
> ...





MK ha detto:


> Se incontri qualcuno che ti prende in qualche modo è perchè sei disponibile all'incontro. Conseguenze fisiche o meno io qualche domanda sul rapporto che ho me la farei.


Non vi capisco.
Scegliere di vivere con una persona è una scelta non significa che non si vedano più le altre.
A quella scelta e alla trasparenza concordata bisogna essere fedeli con una serie successive di scelte.
Quella scelta non è vivere su una nuvoletta.


----------



## MK (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi capisco.
> *Scegliere di vivere con una persona è una scelta non significa che non si vedano più le altre.*
> A quella scelta e alla trasparenza concordata bisogna essere fedeli con una serie successive di scelte.
> Quella scelta non è vivere su una nuvoletta.


Scegliere di vivere con una persona è una cosa, essere innamorati di quella persona un'altra. Meglio, per me, quando coincidono.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Maggio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ok, fin qui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brava Fantastica la chiave interpretativa e' l'idea di esclusività propria dell'amore, sul quale amore si basa il rapporto di coppia . 
Allora occorre domandarsi se nelle cd coppie aperte ci sia ancora amore o si parta da una situazione di serena convivenza utilitaristica, nel senso non negativo del termine.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vi capisco.
> Scegliere di vivere con una persona è una scelta non significa che non si vedano più le altre.
> A quella scelta e alla trasparenza concordata bisogna essere fedeli con una serie successive di scelte.
> Quella scelta non è vivere su una nuvoletta.


Quoto. Esiste il liberio arbitrio, posso scegliere di restare fedele anche se Hugh Hefner mi invitasse a trascorrere le vacanze alla Mansion. Se voglio esserlo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Scegliere di vivere con una persona è una cosa, essere innamorati di quella persona un'altra. Meglio, per me, quando coincidono.


K sta per Katalano? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Quoto. Esiste il liberio arbitrio, posso scegliere di restare fedele anche se Hugh Hefner mi invitasse a trascorrere le vacanze alla Mansion. Se voglio esserlo.


Le conigliette è la tentazione? :blank:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le conigliette è la tentazione? :blank:


Diciamo che per un uomo di mezza età etero e in astinenza le conigliette di Playboy benché obsolete continuano a rivestire un discreto fascino ....:-D


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Diciamo che per un uomo di mezza età etero e in astinenza le conigliette di Playboy benché obsolete continuano a rivestire un discreto fascino ....:-D


Potrebbero esserlo anche JL o Giorgia


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbero esserlo anche JL o Giorgia


JL?


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Ma in generale se incontri qualcuno che ti prende in qualche modo, ma non ci sono conseguenze fisiche di nessun genere non ti senti in torto? E questo incontro non è oggetto del discorso "sincerità"


No... non mi sento in torto. Non posso governare un moto di simpatia o di attrazione fisica verso una persona che incontro... però posso governare le mie azioni. Se sto in un rapporto, semplicemente c'è sempre un "distacco" verso chiunque non sia la mia partner, per quanto simpatiche e attraenti siano le persone che posso incontrare.
Diverso se non amo più la mia compagna... ma allora non ho mai avuto bisogno di incontrare un'altra per chiudere, quando ne ho preso coscienza ne ho parlato e sono andato via.


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se incontri qualcuno che ti prende in qualche modo è perchè sei disponibile all'incontro. Conseguenze fisiche o meno io qualche domanda sul rapporto che ho me la farei.


esagerata  ho incontrato persone che mi hanno attratto fisicamente o mentalmente anche quando non ero disponibile a nessun incontro... capita, non è che quando vivi felicemente un rapporto sei in deprivazione sensoriale. Però finisce lì, non è che uno si innamora adolescenzialmente di ogni donna attraente che incontra... anzi.


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esagerata  ho incontrato persone che mi hanno attratto fisicamente o mentalmente anche quando non ero disponibile a nessun incontro... capita, non è che quando vivi felicemente un rapporto sei in deprivazione sensoriale. Però finisce lì, non è che uno si innamora adolescenzialmente di ogni donna attraente che incontra... anzi.



Ciao

dire proprio! 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> JL?


Jennifer Lopez. Ho scelto due tipologie opposte di quarantenni, famose per poterne parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esagerata  ho incontrato persone che mi hanno attratto fisicamente o mentalmente anche quando non ero disponibile a nessun incontro... capita,* non è che quando vivi felicemente un rapporto sei in deprivazione sensoriale*. Però finisce lì, non è che uno si innamora adolescenzialmente di ogni donna attraente che incontra... anzi.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà.
> Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà che poi assume il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc..
> E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...
> 
> ...



Io penso che se credo a qualcosa ma nascondo a tutti quello in cui credo, mi sto pigliando per il culo. Tu alle donne o a tua moglie, o alla tua fidanzata gli dici quello che ho evidenziato?

In più, sempre nell'evidenziato: il tutto non comprende anche la donna? o vale solo per l'uomo?


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io penso che se credo a qualcosa ma nascondo a tutti quello in cui credo, mi sto pigliando per il culo. Tu alle donne o a tua moglie, o alla tua fidanzata gli dici quello che ho evidenziato?
> 
> In più, sempre nell'evidenziato: il tutto non comprende anche la donna? o vale solo per l'uomo?


Ultimo vero190980 è una donna...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ultimo vero190980 è una donna...



Azz..! allora devo rileggere e reinterpretare. 

Grazie. :singleeye:

Buon WK.


----------



## Rabarbaro (10 Maggio 2014)

Tante volte mi sembra che la fedeltà sia considerata una moneta di scambio nella borsa sentimentale e che il suo accumulo sia direttamente proporzionale alla fondatezza delle intenzioni di continuare il rapporto, altre volte, invece, pare solo un chiavistello da mantenere sempre ben chiuso per non essere giustamente accusati, e magari anche scherniti, per incauta custodia.
Tuttavia, se questo certo piano di accumulo del capitale intenzionale è esteso nel lungo perido, non pare andar considerato per il suo valore puntuale, ma piuttosto per il suo valor medio, il che non ne esclude una certa qual accumulazioine -anche ingente- nonostante certe brevi oscillazioni in negativo della crescita del capitale stesso e, soprattutto, considerata la natura mobile e assolutamente non isolabile dal contesto del partner si configurerebbe piuttosto l'abigeato che il furto con scasso.

La fedeltà fisica, poi, come tutte le testimonianze materiali e misurabili, è facile da gestire e da normare, a differenza delle altre differenti varietà del mutuo sostegno che debbono necessariamente essere fondamento e struttura di una relazione tradizionalmente efficiente e duratura, quindi è stata spesso presa quale unico (o principale) parametro di controllo e discrimine di correttezza funzionale.

Se il matrimonio o qualsiasi altra forma di partnerariato sentimentale si fondano su un patto fra gentlemen, le condizioni di reciproca soddisfazione e felicità possono anche variare da quelle usuali e non comprendere l'esclusività sessuale.
C'è da dire che fra gentlemen, di solito, non ci s'innamora....


----------



## vero190980 (10 Maggio 2014)

Bo sarà che forse la condivisione di un feeling mentale di un certo grado diventa per me più intimo di un qualsiasi atto fisico.. Però trovarmici, presumendo la super buona fede, quindi il non andare in giro cercandolo, mi fa sentire molto più in colpa di quella che darei a mio marito se sapessi che si tromba un'altra. 

Forse sono una tormentata di base anche io..  
Cioè se sono gelosa sono gelosa di tutto. Del feeling che si crea e dell'azione fisica. Se invece faccio delle differenze, su cosa si basano tali differenze.
Se parlo con un uomo (ma può essere anche donna, per quanto è innocente la cosa), fino a che punto posso trovare la discussione, il discorso, o in caso di lavoro la collaborazione, interessanti senza dovermi sentire in colpa? La gratificazione di una bella mente, di una fonte di svago, a che punto diventano "colpe fedifraghe"? Quando inizio a pensare che ci andrei a letto(quindi nel 99%dei casi mai)? O quando mi rendo conto che con mio marito certi discorsi o certi attimi di intesa su alcune cose non ci sono?


----------



## vero190980 (10 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ultimo vero190980 è una donna...


-.-' grazie della precisazione!


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> -.-' grazie della precisazione!


Prego


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.verde mio.



Io a Circe darei l'Oscar per la Resistenza.


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Bo sarà che forse la condivisione di un feeling mentale di un certo grado diventa per me più intimo di un qualsiasi atto fisico.. Però trovarmici, presumendo la super buona fede, quindi il non andare in giro cercandolo, mi fa sentire molto più in colpa di quella che darei a mio marito se sapessi che si tromba un'altra.
> 
> Forse sono una tormentata di base anche io..
> Cioè se sono gelosa sono gelosa di tutto. Del feeling che si crea e dell'azione fisica. Se invece faccio delle differenze, su cosa si basano tali differenze.
> Se parlo con un uomo (ma può essere anche donna, per quanto è innocente la cosa), fino a che punto posso trovare la discussione, il discorso, o in caso di lavoro la collaborazione, interessanti senza dovermi sentire in colpa? La gratificazione di una bella mente, di una fonte di svago, a che punto diventano "colpe fedifraghe"? Quando inizio a pensare che ci andrei a letto(quindi nel 99%dei casi mai)? O quando mi rendo conto che con mio marito certi discorsi o certi attimi di intesa su alcune cose non ci sono?



Scusa, ho capito bene che se trovi un intesa mentale forte con qualcuno, magari anche una donna, lo consideri un tradimento?

A me sembra assurdo.

Altra cosa se quando trovi questa intesa TU sei attratta e passi a rapporti fisici.

Io starei ore ad ascoltare Cacciari, mi piace moltissimo, ma non credevo di aver tradito cosi tante volte e per tanti anni mio marito.

Come ho avuto alcuni amici, uomini e qualche donna con cui ci si intendeva guardandoci, ma mai ci sarei andata a letto e credo neppure loro, parlo degli uomini. Intesa diversa da quella che avevo/ho con mio marito.
Interessi diversi. Confidenze diverse.

Inoltre, spesso, avere un intesa perfetta, può rendere deludente andare oltre, meglio tenersi l'amicizia perchè se si prova  appunto delusione nell'intimità fisica, il rischio è di perdere l'amicizia, molto molto più importante.


----------



## Eratò (10 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io a Circe darei l'Oscar per la Resistenza.


Circe è brava e vera...


----------



## vero190980 (10 Maggio 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tante volte mi sembra che la fedeltà sia considerata una moneta di scambio nella borsa sentimentale e che il suo accumulo sia direttamente proporzionale alla fondatezza delle intenzioni di continuare il rapporto, altre volte, invece, pare solo un chiavistello da mantenere sempre ben chiuso per non essere giustamente accusati, e magari anche scherniti, per incauta custodia.
> Tuttavia, se questo certo piano di accumulo del capitale intenzionale è esteso nel lungo perido, non pare andar considerato per il suo valore puntuale, ma piuttosto per il suo valor medio, il che non ne esclude una certa qual accumulazioine -anche ingente- nonostante certe brevi oscillazioni in negativo della crescita del capitale stesso e, soprattutto, considerata la natura mobile e assolutamente non isolabile dal contesto del partner si configurerebbe piuttosto l'abigeato che il furto con scasso.
> 
> La fedeltà fisica, poi, come tutte le testimonianze materiali e misurabili, è facile da gestire e da normare, a differenza delle altre differenti varietà del mutuo sostegno che debbono necessariamente essere fondamento e struttura di una relazione tradizionalmente efficiente e duratura, quindi è stata spesso presa quale unico (o principale) parametro di controllo e discrimine di correttezza funzionale.
> ...


Esatto.  Io credo che se due stanno insieme lo fanno per quello che sono, non come un patto di reciproci doveri. L'impegno che uno mette nel rapporto io lo vedo in termini di dialogo, sforzo per superare contrasti vari, o sostegno. Ma non nel passare il resto della vita guardando in terra persino quando si va al cassonetto per paura che il caso ti metta sulla strada quello che ti turba. Ci si sceglie ok, si cerca di essere più sinceri possibile. Ma se capita un'infatuazione o un coinvolgimento "in corso d'opera" non è un dramma, almeno sul lungo termine.


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Esatto.  Io credo che se due stanno insieme lo fanno per quello che sono, non come un patto di reciproci doveri. L'impegno che uno mette nel rapporto io lo vedo in termini di dialogo, sforzo per superare contrasti vari, o sostegno. Ma non nel passare il resto della vita guardando in terra persino quando si va al cassonetto per paura che il caso ti metta sulla strada quello che ti turba. Ci si sceglie ok, si cerca di essere più sinceri possibile. Ma se capita un'infatuazione o un coinvolgimento "in corso d'opera" non è un dramma, almeno sul lungo termine.



Io pur essendo sposata da 35 anni non ho mai vissuto la relazione come un patto di reciproci doveri. Per me era naturale desiderare solo mio marito. Lui invece si è lasciato distrarre. Tardi ma a lungo.

Prima parli di intesa mentale, adesso di infatuazione e coinvolgimento, sono cose diverse.

Niente vieta di fare quello che si vuole, basta essere preparati a pagarne, eventualmente, le conseguenze.

Se a te ed a tuo marito stanno bene le distrazioni che problema c'è?


----------



## MK (10 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> K sta per Katalano? :mrgreen:


Nein. Mk sta per il mio ex gruppo preferito


----------



## MK (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> No... non mi sento in torto. Non posso governare un moto di simpatia o di attrazione fisica verso una persona che incontro... però posso governare le mie azioni. *Se sto in un rapporto, semplicemente c'è sempre un "distacco" verso chiunque non sia la mia partner, per quanto simpatiche e attraenti siano le persone che posso incontrare.*
> Diverso se non amo più la mia compagna... ma allora non ho mai avuto bisogno di incontrare un'altra per chiudere, quando ne ho preso coscienza ne ho parlato e sono andato via.


Esattamente.


----------



## MK (10 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> esagerata  ho incontrato persone che mi hanno attratto fisicamente o mentalmente anche quando non ero disponibile a nessun incontro... capita, *non è che quando vivi felicemente un rapporto sei in deprivazione sensoriale*. Però finisce lì, non è che uno si innamora adolescenzialmente di ogni donna attraente che incontra... anzi.


Ma io sono esagerata . Comunque sì certo, le posso vedere ma non le guardo. Se faccio pensieri 'altri' qualche domanda però me la faccio.


----------



## MK (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Esatto.  Io credo che se due stanno insieme lo fanno per quello che sono, non come un patto di reciproci doveri. L'impegno che uno mette nel rapporto io lo vedo in termini di dialogo, sforzo per superare contrasti vari, o sostegno. Ma non nel passare il resto della vita guardando in terra persino quando si va al cassonetto per paura che il caso ti metta sulla strada quello che ti turba. Ci si sceglie ok, si cerca di essere più sinceri possibile. *Ma se capita un'infatuazione o un coinvolgimento "in corso d'opera" non è un dramma, almeno sul lungo termine.*


Infatuazione o coinvolgimento presuppongono un 'vorrei ma non posso'.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Esatto.  Io credo che se due stanno insieme lo fanno per quello che sono, non come un patto di reciproci doveri. L'impegno che uno mette nel rapporto io lo vedo in termini di dialogo, sforzo per superare contrasti vari, o sostegno. Ma non nel passare il resto della vita guardando in terra persino quando si va al cassonetto per paura che il caso ti metta sulla strada quello che ti turba. Ci si sceglie ok, si cerca di essere più sinceri possibile. Ma se capita un'infatuazione o un coinvolgimento "in corso d'opera" non è un dramma, almeno sul lungo termine.


Tu credi al colpo di fulmine al primo sguardo che scatena una passione incontrollabile?
Anche a crederci quante possibilità ci sono che accada?
Si sta con la persona che si è scelto con la consapevolezza dei suoi limiti e dei propri. 
Si incontrano altre persone ma non ci si mette in condizione di farsene coinvolgere, se si vuole rispettare il patto. 
Non si tradisce per sbaglio.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu credi al colpo di fulmine al primo sguardo che scatena una passione incontrollabile?
> Anche a crederci quante possibilità ci sono che accada?
> Si sta con la persona che si è scelto con la consapevolezza dei suoi limiti e dei propri.
> Si incontrano altre persone ma non ci si mette in condizione di farsene coinvolgere, se si vuole rispettare il patto.
> Non si tradisce per sbaglio.


:up:e poi non è obbligatorio sposarsi o avere una relazione fissa a tutti i costi se si è molto sensibili al fascino delle persone che ci possono" prendere " a livello fisico o mentale...


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Esatto.  Io credo che se due stanno insieme lo fanno per quello che sono, non come un patto di reciproci doveri. L'impegno che uno mette nel rapporto io lo vedo in termini di dialogo, sforzo per superare contrasti vari, o sostegno. *Ma non nel passare il resto della vita guardando in terra persino quando si va al cassonetto per paura che il caso ti metta sulla strada quello che ti turba.* Ci si sceglie ok, si cerca di essere più sinceri possibile. Ma se capita un'infatuazione o un coinvolgimento "in corso d'opera" non è un dramma, almeno sul lungo termine.


dì la verità... hai preso una sbandata per un operatore ecologico :carneval:


----------



## georgemary (11 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io pur essendo sposata da 35 anni non ho mai vissuto la relazione come un patto di reciproci doveri. Per me era naturale desiderare solo mio marito. Lui invece si è lasciato distrarre. Tardi ma a lungo.
> 
> Prima parli di intesa mentale, adesso di infatuazione e coinvolgimento, sono cose diverse.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti questo discorso ha un filo logico se si hanno le stesse idee. Dal momento che si nasconde è tradimento, tu ad es non hai detto a tuo marito del colpo di fulmine, perché?


----------



## vero190980 (11 Maggio 2014)

Allora, ho passato la prima relazione stabile della mia vita, durata pressoché 2anni, quando ne avevo 20, a farmi dir su dal mio ragazzo detta sua io non mi comportavo da donna seria. Ero succube, non mi capaciavo nemmeno io. Ero all'università a Parma, in treno 7 ore, le passavo fissando il terreno per non avere nulla da rimproverarmi quando alla Sera l'avrei sentito. Ma tanto erano comunque accuse su accuse. 
Quando me ne sono liberata sono lo stesso rimasta influenzata per un po', sono stata con una persona che era il grande amore classico del liceo, e poi o conosciuto il mio attuale marito. Ecco perché, dicevo anche nel successivo rapporto la prima cosa che ho messo in chiaro è stata che non intendevo limitare le mie conoscenze, non salutare i miei amici perché lui era geloso, o sentirmi in colpa se in lavoro studio o hobbies parlavo o mi trovavo bene con altri maschi. E ci siam spinti fino a dire che pure una avventura non farà cascare il mondo.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà.
> Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà che poi assume il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc..
> E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...
> 
> ...


Stai provando a trovare un senso o una giustificazione alla tua attrazione per il famoso tizio di cui ci mettesti al corrente vero?
Guarda.. Se proprio vuoi assolverti devi affrontare questi discorsi direttamente con tuo marito, perché affrontarli con noi non ha alcun senso. Ogni coppia è diversa e ogni individuo è diverso. Quindi quello che pensiamo non conta niente. Conta come si pone tuo marito di fronte a queste riflessioni. Lui è d'accordo? Bene. Non è d'accordo? Male.
Non esistono delle regole. O meglio, ogni coppia ha le sue. Il concetto di fedeltà e rispetto può essere estremamente diverso. Invece è sempre uguale il concetto di tradimento: è tale quando c'è l'inganno, quando si nasconde qualcosa che si è consumato (non semplicemente pensato. Altrimenti si tradirebbe ogni singolo giorno).

Buscopann


----------



## vero190980 (11 Maggio 2014)

Buscopa. rovando a tnso o una giustipicamente la tua attrazione per il famoso tizio di cui ci mettesti al corrente vero?
Guarda.. Se proprio vuoi assolverti devi affrontare questi discorsi direttamente con tuo marito ha detto:


> No, davvero, non sto cercando una giustificazione a me. È un discorso che come ho premesso, ho sempre fatto in più riprese negli anni, e ho pensato che questo fosse un contesto adeguato per avere maggiore confronto.
> 
> Poi il tizio dell altro post, sicuramente è un Buon spunto di approfondimento, però essendo stata la sola volta in oltre 10anni di rapporto, nonché forse l unico colpo di fulmine che io abbia mai avuto, non mi impensierire granché.
> 
> Era proprio un tentativo di confronto per chiarirmi io stessa Questo mio,  a quanto pare particolare punto di vista.


----------



## Buscopann (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> No, davvero, non sto cercando una giustificazione a me. È un discorso che come ho premesso, ho sempre fatto in più riprese negli anni, e ho pensato che questo fosse un contesto adeguato per avere maggiore confronto.
> 
> Poi il tizio dell altro post, sicuramente è un Buon spunto di approfondimento, però essendo stata la sola volta in oltre 10anni di rapporto, nonché forse l unico colpo di fulmine che io abbia mai avuto, non mi impensierire granché.
> 
> Era proprio un tentativo di confronto per chiarirmi io stessa Questo mio,  a quanto pare particolare punto di vista.


E' assolutamente normale che ognuno di noi abbia i suoi punti di vista su queste cose. Quando si vive una relazione di coppia però, certi punti di vista andrebbero condivisi col partner. 
Qui non si tratta di decidere se tradire o meno. Qui si tratta di impostare una relazione di coppia in una determinata maniera. Anche perché aver affrontato col marito l'argomento quella volta fuori cena, in quel ristorantino così romantico sul mare (così, tanto per parlare) non ha nessun significato. Il dire e il fare sono due cose ben diverse. E quando si fa sul serio può improvvisamente cambiare il punto di vista di una persona, soprattutto quando si sta nella situazione più scomoda.

Buscopann


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà.
> Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà che poi assume il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc..
> E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...
> 
> ...



Lo penso anch'io, con il patto indiscutibile che detta avventura debba essere di una volta sola.
Nessun seguito...
Due volte con la stessa donna sarebbe uno scoglio già difficile da superare per me.
Ecco che allora l'avventura assume la valenza di quello che hai detto tu (sostanzialmente un giochino, un diversivo...).

Sulla tua riflessione seguente, amare significa volere il bene dell'altro.
Anch'io non potrei sopportare l'idea che il mio compagno si sforzi a stare con me in un certo modo che non gli appartiene e spero davvero che non sia così.
Apprezzo molto, invece, l'impegno che ci mette per mantenere la promessa che ha fatto in primo luogo a se stesso.
Avrai capito che, per me, il rispetto in una coppia è mostrarsi all'altro per quello che si è. 
Così facendo, il rapporto sarà limpido e autentico. 
Il massimo che potrei desiderare per la coppia.


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Allora, ho passato la prima relazione stabile della mia vita, durata pressoché 2anni, quando ne avevo 20, a farmi dir su dal mio ragazzo detta sua io non mi comportavo da donna seria. Ero succube, non mi capaciavo nemmeno io. Ero all'università a Parma, in treno 7 ore, le passavo fissando il terreno per non avere nulla da rimproverarmi quando alla Sera l'avrei sentito. Ma tanto erano comunque accuse su accuse.
> Quando me ne sono liberata sono lo stesso rimasta influenzata per un po', sono stata con una persona che era il grande amore classico del liceo, e poi o conosciuto il mio attuale marito. Ecco perché, dicevo anche nel successivo rapporto la prima cosa che ho messo in chiaro è stata che non intendevo limitare le mie conoscenze, non salutare i miei amici perché lui era geloso, o sentirmi in colpa se in lavoro studio o hobbies parlavo o mi trovavo bene con altri maschi. *E ci siam spinti fino a dire che pure una avventura non farà cascare il mondo.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Stai provando a trovare un senso o una giustificazione alla tua attrazione per il famoso tizio di cui ci mettesti al corrente vero?
> Guarda.. Se proprio vuoi assolverti devi affrontare questi discorsi direttamente con tuo marito, perché affrontarli con noi non ha alcun senso. Ogni coppia è diversa e ogni individuo è diverso. Quindi quello che pensiamo non conta niente. Conta come si pone tuo marito di fronte a queste riflessioni. Lui è d'accordo? Bene. Non è d'accordo? Male.
> Non esistono delle regole. O meglio, ogni coppia ha le sue. Il concetto di fedeltà e rispetto può essere estremamente diverso. Invece è sempre uguale il concetto di tradimento: *è tale quando c'è l'inganno, quando si nasconde qualcosa che si è consumato* (non semplicemente pensato. Altrimenti si tradirebbe ogni singolo giorno).
> 
> Buscopann




Mi interessa sapere cosa intendi per qualcosa che si è consumato.
Ti faccio un esempio:
frequentare di nascosto un'altra persona senza che ci sia sesso, ma qualcosa di tenero (relazione platonica o quasi) è "consumare"?

Per me sì, e molto peggio di una scappatella di sesso completo, anzi, direi che non si possano fare paragoni...


----------



## Buscopann (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi interessa sapere cosa intendi per qualcosa che si è consumato.
> Ti faccio un esempio:
> frequentare di nascosto un'altra persona senza che ci sia sesso, ma qualcosa di tenero (relazione platonica o quasi) è "consumare"?
> 
> Per me sì, e molto peggio di una scappatella di sesso completo, anzi, direi che non si possano fare paragoni...


Frequentare di nascosto è sempre tradimento.  Sia che ci sia o meno il sesso.
Se mi chiedi cosa preferisco tra le due opzioni, ti direi che il fatto di trombarci pure mi farebbe girare doppiamente le balle.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi interessa sapere cosa intendi per qualcosa che si è consumato.
> Ti faccio un esempio:
> frequentare di nascosto un'altra persona senza che ci sia sesso, ma qualcosa di tenero (relazione platonica o quasi) è "consumare"?
> 
> Per me sì, e molto peggio di una scappatella di sesso completo, anzi, direi che non si possano fare paragoni...


Io non riesco a leggerti....siamo davvero ai poli opposti
mi é capitato raramente di non avere punti in comune con un'utente come con te.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, con il patto indiscutibile che detta avventura debba essere di una volta sola.
> Nessun seguito...
> Due volte con la stessa donna sarebbe uno scoglio già difficile da superare per me.
> Ecco che allora l'avventura assume la valenza di quello che hai detto tu (sostanzialmente un giochino, un diversivo...).
> ...


Deve essere fantastico stare con un uomo che usa una donna per un giochino e poi non la caga più
Un uomo di spessore proprio


----------



## free (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io, con il patto indiscutibile che detta avventura debba essere di una volta sola.
> Nessun seguito...
> Due volte con la stessa donna sarebbe uno scoglio già difficile da superare per me.
> Ecco che allora l'avventura assume la valenza di quello che hai detto tu (sostanzialmente un giochino, un diversivo...).
> ...


piuttosto direi desiderare di stare bene insieme, poichè invece il "bene" dell'altro potrebbe essere di tutto e quindi anche qualcosa che alla fin fine non riteniamo affatto un bene (giusto o sbagliato che sia)
quello che dici tu sembra essere più un amore a senso unico, che col passare del tempo inevitabilmente si affievolisce, se si ha poco o nulla in comune...


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> piuttosto direi desiderare di stare bene insieme, poichè invece il "bene" dell'altro potrebbe essere di tutto e quindi anche qualcosa che alla fin fine non riteniamo affatto un bene (giusto o sbagliato che sia)
> quello che dici tu sembra essere più un amore a senso unico, che col passare del tempo inevitabilmente si affievolisce, se si ha poco o nulla in comune...



Ma, secondo me, stare bene insieme non significa necessariamente condividere in tutto e per tutto le stesse idee.
Si possono vedere alcune cose in maniera diversa e sentirsi uniti lo stesso.
La vera sfida di un rapporto di coppia sta proprio nell'accettare che l'altro non ci rispecchi pienamente.
E che sia difficile non lo metto in dubbio!


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Deve essere fantastico stare con un uomo che usa una donna per un giochino e poi non la caga più
> Un uomo di spessore proprio


È bruttisimo stare con un uomo che tradisce (per qualsiasi motivo lo faccia) perché ti rendi conto che forse un giochino lo sei anche te...per quanto si abbia il desiderio di credere che forse ciò che ti distingue dalle altre sia un sentimento superiore che nutre nei tuoi confronti ,il dubbio che tu sia alla pari delle altre (e che stia con te per pura comodita) si insinua...è questa la vera perdita di fiducia.......


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Deve essere fantastico stare con un uomo che usa una donna per un giochino e poi non la caga più
> Un uomo di spessore proprio


...ma vedi, ho imparato dalla vita stessa che, ogni tanto, ci si possa anche lasciare andare ad un po' di leggerezza.
E vedi bene che ho detto "ogni tanto".
La vita, pur così bella, è talmente difficile...


P.s. l'esempio che hai illustrato all'inizio non è esatto come situazione: in questi casi ci si "usa" a vicenda e si "gioca" entrambi.


----------



## Diletta (11 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> È bruttisimo stare con un uomo che tradisce (per qualsiasi motivo lo faccia) perché ti rendi conto che forse un giochino lo sei anche te...per quanto si abbia il desiderio di credere che forse ciò che ti distingue dalle altre sia un sentimento superiore che nutre nei tuoi confronti ,il dubbio che tu sia alla pari delle altre (e che stia con te per pura comodita) si insinua...è questa la vera perdita di fiducia.......



No, questo pensiero non mi ha mai minimamente sfiorato.
Se lo pensassi o anche se ne avessi il dubbio mi sa tanto che non starei più con lui.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> È bruttisimo stare con un uomo che tradisce (per qualsiasi motivo lo faccia) perché ti rendi conto che forse un giochino lo sei anche te...per quanto si abbia il desiderio di credere che forse ciò che ti distingue dalle altre sia un sentimento superiore che nutre nei tuoi confronti ,il dubbio che tu sia alla pari delle altre (e che stia con te per pura comodita) si insinua...è questa la vera perdita di fiducia.......



Leggevo, stavo scrivendone un'altra delle mie, avrei senz'altro innescato polemiche. Tu hai scritto quello che pensavo in maniera esemplare. Appena possibile ti do un verde, al momento sono in astinenza. 

Se posso e senza la volontà di polemica dire qualcosa: perché ci fermiamo alla sostanza di ciò che sempre discutiamo e quando arriva una Diletta che dice la sua perché sua e che comunque sfiora, anzi prende in pieno lo sbaglio che è appunto il tradire. Mi si legga bene, e se non mi sono spiegato ci ritento.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Allora, ho passato la prima relazione stabile della mia vita, durata pressoché 2anni, quando ne avevo 20, a farmi dir su dal mio ragazzo detta sua io non mi comportavo da donna seria. Ero succube, non mi capaciavo nemmeno io. Ero all'università a Parma, in treno 7 ore, le passavo fissando il terreno per non avere nulla da rimproverarmi quando alla Sera l'avrei sentito. Ma tanto erano comunque accuse su accuse.
> Quando me ne sono liberata sono lo stesso rimasta influenzata per un po', sono stata con una persona che era il grande amore classico del liceo, e poi o conosciuto il mio attuale marito. Ecco perché, dicevo anche nel successivo rapporto la prima cosa che ho messo in chiaro è stata che non intendevo limitare le mie conoscenze, non salutare i miei amici perché lui era geloso, o sentirmi in colpa se in lavoro studio o hobbies parlavo o mi trovavo bene con altri maschi. E ci siam spinti fino a dire che pure una avventura non farà cascare il mondo.


Sarò cruda: siete arrivati al punto che a lui di te non frega un beato *****
A te non so.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, questo pensiero non mi ha mai minimamente sfiorato.
> Se lo pensassi o anche se ne avessi il dubbio mi sa tanto che non starei più con lui.


Se uno/a ci rimane è perché spera di convincersi del contrario ma anche per comodita a sua volta, troppe realtà verrebbero capovolte in una volta sola oppure perché semplicemente al amore non ci crede più ed è rimasto tante di quelle volte da solo che si è fatto un bella corazza ed ha imparato a vivere senza il bisogno di venir amato da qualcun altro.Tante le possibilita quante le persone sulla terra.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Lo penso anch'io, con il patto indiscutibile che detta avventura debba essere di una volta sola.
> Nessun seguito...*
> *Due volte con la stessa donna sarebbe uno scoglio già difficile da superare per me.*
> Ecco che allora l'avventura assume la valenza di quello che hai detto tu (sostanzialmente un giochino, un diversivo...).
> ...


Anche il numero delle donne è contemplato nel patto? Per essere più chiaro, il numero delle singole avventure che si può concedere, è limitato o non c'è alcuna regola? A scanso di equivoci, sono serio... ma mi incuriosisce questo accordo.


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Diletta,

però, così ... si attribuisce un certo valore al sesso. 

E lì, poi, ci si ritrova da punto e da capo:
anche una sola volta, può far scaturire un sentimento forte,
come anche, farlo dieci volte con la stessa persona, non 
suscita di più che il solo piacere di farlo ... 


ma cosa intendi con ogni tanto?


sienne


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

però, anche in un caso come questo, vi è da chiedersi,
la fiducia, su che basi si sta cullando? 

Cioè, se si ritiene che ci possa stare uno svago (da che poi?),
ogni tanto, ci dovrebbe essere anche la fiducia, che tale sia e rimanga. 

Il porre dei limiti così, mi fa sorgere una sensazione di insicurezza.
Paura, che possa trovare di meglio e invaghirsi ... ma allora, 
questo svago, da cosa nasce? Da insoddisfazione? Se si, si potrebbe capire. 
Se no, sarebbe una cambiata ogni tanto ... y nada mas. 
E si potrebbe avere tranquillamente fiducia, che sappia ben distinguere. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, anche in un caso come questo, vi è da chiedersi,
> la fiducia, su che basi si sta cullando?
> ...


Tutto condiviso. La parte evidenziata è fondamentale.
Stare con una persona e avere una famiglia è una situazione che richiede di svagarsi?!!!!


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi interessa sapere cosa intendi per qualcosa che si è consumato.
> Ti faccio un esempio:
> frequentare di nascosto un'altra persona senza che ci sia sesso, ma qualcosa di tenero (relazione platonica o quasi) è "consumare"?
> 
> Per me sì, e molto peggio di una scappatella di sesso completo, anzi, direi che non si possano fare paragoni...


Allora meglio un uomo che quel paio di volte all'anno esce e va a fare un viaggio all'estero coi suoi amici e si toglie la voglia di andare a letto con una autoctona del luogo, piuttosto che uno che magari prova un sincero affetto per un'altra donna senza combinarci niente per svariati motivi, pur continuando ad amare la moglie?
Non so...una persona in una vita intera può provare sentimenti di vario grado per le persone...e questo per me significa solo avere un briciolo di umanità e sensibilità. Certo, non sto parlando di uno che si autoimpone di stare a casa in una situazione che magari lui reputa pure sgradevole...e che magari sente un'altra donna alla quale dice di amarla e bla bla bla...


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggevo, stavo scrivendone un'altra delle mie, avrei senz'altro innescato polemiche. Tu hai scritto quello che pensavo in maniera esemplare. Appena possibile ti do un verde, al momento sono in astinenza.
> 
> Se posso e senza la volontà di polemica dire qualcosa: perché ci fermiamo alla sostanza di ciò che sempre discutiamo e quando arriva una Diletta che dice la sua perché sua e che comunque sfiora, anzi prende in pieno lo sbaglio che è appunto il tradire. Mi si legga bene, e se non mi sono spiegato ci ritento.


Confesso che non ti ho capito ma vorrei tanto approfondire perche tante volte mi sono trovata in accordo con te...Quello che so è che nel caso mio il tradimento ha scatenato una miriade di riflessioni a me.....Inizialmente speravo fosse solo per sesso (mi consolava l'idea che non ci fossero sentimenti?), poi capii che ha trattato un altra donna(più debole di me e piu bisognosa anche di beni materiali)  come oggetto e lo disprezzai al massimo grado....Poi però pensare che forse si era innamorato mi faceva stare male lo stesso! Infine ho smesso di cercare i motivi perché fatto sta che ha usato a suo piacimento due donne illudendole e giocando con il loro corpo e la loro anima e questo cmq per è  la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.Indipendentemente della mia antipatia per l'altra (che non riguarda solo l'essersi scopata mio marito ma proprio il com era come persona) io di lui non rriuscirò a fidarmi piu vista la gravità di cio che ha fatto in quanto si è approfittato delle debolezze di due donne per farsi un paio di scopate extra.


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggevo, stavo scrivendone un'altra delle mie, avrei senz'altro innescato polemiche. Tu hai scritto quello che pensavo in maniera esemplare. Appena possibile ti do un verde, al momento sono in astinenza.
> 
> Se posso e senza la volontà di polemica dire qualcosa: perché ci fermiamo alla sostanza di ciò che sempre discutiamo e quando arriva una Diletta che dice la sua perché sua e che comunque sfiora, anzi prende in pieno lo sbaglio che è appunto il tradire. Mi si legga bene, e se non mi sono spiegato ci ritento.



Ciao 

non ho capito. 
E non mi sembra, che prenda in pieno lo sbaglio che è il tradire. 

Mi sembra, che fa un suo percorso normale, per capire come gestire
il fatto, che il marito ogni tanto sente il bisogno di andare con altre donne. 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Confesso che non ti ho capito ma vorrei tanto approfondire perche tante volte mi sono trovata in accordo con te...Quello che so è che nel caso mio il tradimento ha scatenato una miriade di riflessioni a me.....Inizialmente speravo fosse solo per sesso (mi consolava l'idea che non ci fossero sentimenti?), poi capii che ha trattato un altra donna(più debole di me e piu bisognosa anche di beni materiali)  come oggetto e lo disprezzai al massimo grado....Poi però pensare che forse si era innamorato mi faceva stare male lo stesso! Infine ho smesso di cercare i motivi perché fatto sta che ha usato a suo piacimento due donne illudendole e giocando con il loro corpo e la loro anima e questo cmq per è  la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.Indipendentemente della mia antipatia per l'altra (che non riguarda solo l'essersi scopata mio marito ma proprio il com era come persona) io di lui non rriuscirò a fidarmi piu vista la gravità di cio che ha fatto in quanto si è approfittato delle debolezze di due donne per farsi un paio di scopate extra.


:up: L'ampiezza della delusione si amplia più, per cercare di capire, si cerca di vedere la cosa da diversi punti di vista.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Confesso che non ti ho capito ma vorrei tanto approfondire perche tante volte mi sono trovata in accordo con te...Quello che so è che nel caso mio il tradimento ha scatenato una miriade di riflessioni a me.....Inizialmente speravo fosse solo per sesso (mi consolava l'idea che non ci fossero sentimenti?), poi capii che ha trattato un altra donna(più debole di me e piu bisognosa anche di beni materiali)  come oggetto e lo disprezzai al massimo grado....Poi però pensare che forse si era innamorato mi faceva stare male lo stesso! Infine ho smesso di cercare i motivi perché fatto sta che ha usato a suo piacimento due donne illudendole e giocando con il loro corpo e la loro anima e questo cmq per è  la cosa peggiore che si possa fare.Indipendentemente della mia antipatia per l'altra (che non riguarda solo l'essersi scopata mio marito ma proprio il com era come persona) io di lui non rriuscirò a fidarmi piu vista la gravità di cio che ha fatto in quanto si è approfittato delle debolezze di due donne per farsi un paio di scopate extra.


Sul serio mi scuso per il mio modo di scrivere, purtroppo oltre la grammatica ho quella pecca che va oltre quello che si legge/leggo. In pratica pecco di presunzione con l'aggravante della sincerità e spesso dell'ingenuità, altrimenti non starei sempre a farmi martoriare leggendo di non essere capito. Ma l'opzione che la mia sia soltanto stupidità è anche valida, e sono serissimo nello scrivere questo. 

Sarò breve e mi lincerei per questo . Diletta ed altri ancora spesso escono fuori dalle righe e puntualmente vengono ripresi giusto giusto da chi fuori dalle righe c'è già. Il fuori dalle righe c'è già, ed è consolidato, in questo caso è il traditore utente di tradinet che lo ha deciso. Il traditore  uscendo nei suoi discorsi fuori riga traccia una linea dove altri si accodano per discutere. chiaro fino a qua? ( spero di si) Ora ripeto, se Diletta e/o altri "sparano la loro fuori riga che non è in contesto con fuori riga generale ormai assodato e quasi digerito, minchia vengono ripresi come se stessero dicendo eresie. quando invece se vogliamo seguire quel concetto di discussione per capire per recepire per andare oltre, in questo caso sembra quasi esserci un muro di cemento invalicabile. 

"
Il fuori riga generale" che intendo io sono quei discorsi fatti e strafatti delle motivazioni che possono portare ad un tradimento ed essere accettati o comunque discussi.


----------



## disincantata (11 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, anche in un caso come questo, vi è da chiedersi,
> la fiducia, su che basi si sta cullando?
> ...


Il problema è duplice. Lo svago a senso  unico.
Perché sicuramente quello che vale per gli uomini, divertirsi, non lo tollererebbbero se lo facesse la loro compagna di vita.

Questa  è ipocrisia e la parità è rinviata al prossimo secolo.
Infatti fino a quando non vengono scoperti si divertono a nostra insaputa.

accettarlo o meno poi sta ad ognuna di noi, tradite.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema è duplice. Lo svago a senso  unico.
> Perché sicuramente quello che vale per gli uomini, divertirsi, non lo tollererebbbero se lo facesse la loro compagna di vita.
> 
> Questa  è ipocrisia e la parità è rinviata al prossimo secolo.
> ...


Infatti.Una non può neanche scherzaci sopra che subito si sente rispondere "non scherzarci neanche! tu sei sacra!"




Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul serio mi scuso per il mio modo di scrivere, purtroppo oltre la grammatica ho quella pecca che va oltre quello che si legge/leggo. In pratica pecco di presunzione con l'aggravante della sincerità e spesso dell'ingenuità, altrimenti non starei sempre a farmi martoriare leggendo di non essere capito. Ma l'opzione che la mia sia soltanto stupidità è anche valida, e sono serissimo nello scrivere questo.
> 
> Sarò breve e mi lincerei per questo . Diletta ed altri ancora spesso escono fuori dalle righe e puntualmente vengono ripresi giusto giusto da chi fuori dalle righe c'è già. Il fuori dalle righe c'è già, ed è consolidato, in questo caso è il traditore utente di tradinet che lo ha deciso. Il traditore  uscendo nei suoi discorsi fuori riga traccia una linea dove altri si accodano per discutere. chiaro fino a qua? ( spero di si) Ora ripeto, se Diletta e/o altri "sparano la loro fuori riga che non è in contesto con fuori riga generale ormai assodato e quasi digerito, minchia vengono ripresi come se stessero dicendo eresie. quando invece se vogliamo seguire quel concetto di discussione per capire per recepire per andare oltre, in questo caso sembra quasi esserci un muro di cemento invalicabile.
> 
> ...


Veramente io poche volte non ti ho capito...sarà perché scriviamo uguale? Cmq non penso che ci possa essere un "fuori riga generale" perché non ci sono dei modi universali per affrontare e gestire un tradimentgni coppia (e le sue dinamiche) è diversa cosi come il suo passato, presente e futuro....Ho spesso sentito dire ad esempio che ci sono delle coppie in cui il legame si è fortificato dopo il tradimento a differenza di altre dove si è sfasciato tutto nonostante gli sforzi di entrambi....Quindi ci sono delle variabili in gioco per ogni coppia che condizionano evoluzioni diverse dopo il tradimento.


----------



## free (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, secondo me, stare bene insieme non significa necessariamente condividere in tutto e per tutto le stesse idee.
> Si possono vedere alcune cose in maniera diversa e sentirsi uniti lo stesso.
> La vera sfida di un rapporto di coppia sta proprio nell'accettare che l'altro non ci rispecchi pienamente.
> E che sia difficile non lo metto in dubbio!


capisco che vuoi dire e sono d'accordo, anche perchè l'altro non ci rispecchierà mai pienamente, tuttavia quello che sembri descrivere tu riguardo alle altre donne ha il sapore della sopportazione e non dell'accettazione, perchè va a toccare tasti, anche sul lato meramente pratico (che donne? corteggiate? ma quando/quanto? o a pagamento? ma saprà trovare quella "giusta" che lo fa senza essere sfruttata? etc. etc.) che riguardano quello che c'è di intimo e personale in ciascuno di noi, anche riguardo al carattere in generale, e non acqua fresca


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2014)

free ha detto:


> capisco che vuoi dire e sono d'accordo, anche perchè l'altro non ci rispecchierà mai pienamente, tuttavia quello che sembri descrivere tu riguardo alle altre donne ha il sapore della sopportazione e non dell'accettazione, perchè va a toccare tasti, anche sul lato meramente pratico (che donne? corteggiate? ma quando/quanto? o a pagamento? ma saprà trovare quella "giusta" che lo fa senza essere sfruttata? etc. etc.) che riguardano quello che c'è di intimo e personale in ciascuno di noi, anche riguardo al carattere in generale, e non acqua fresca


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non c'e un concetto universale di fedeltà.
> È una cosa, che stabilisce la coppia per se.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto condiviso. La parte evidenziata è fondamentale.
> Stare con una persona e avere una famiglia è una situazione che richiede di svagarsi?!!!!



Ciao Bruni,

a volte credo, che per una persona che tiene un piede in due scarpe,
sia come aver preso una decisione solo parzialmente. 
Una parte vive la vita che non ha scelto ufficialmente ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ultimo vero190980 è una donna...


:rotfl::rotfl:di Ultimo ce n'è uno ...tutti gli altri ...:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il problema è duplice. Lo svago a senso  unico.
> Perché sicuramente quello che vale per gli uomini, divertirsi, non lo tollererebbbero se lo facesse la loro compagna di vita.
> 
> Questa  è ipocrisia e la parità è rinviata al prossimo secolo.
> ...



Ciao

si, quoto. 

Chi lo sa, di cosa hanno paura realmente,
per non riconoscere la parità alla compagna?

Forse ... perché sanno ... cosa significa. 
Non stare interamente nella coppia ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Bo sarà che forse la condivisione di un feeling mentale di un certo grado diventa per me più intimo di un qualsiasi atto fisico.. Però trovarmici, presumendo la super buona fede, quindi il non andare in giro cercandolo, mi fa sentire molto più in colpa di quella che darei a mio marito se sapessi che si tromba un'altra.
> 
> Forse sono una tormentata di base anche io..
> Cioè se sono gelosa sono gelosa di tutto. Del feeling che si crea e dell'azione fisica. Se invece faccio delle differenze, su cosa si basano tali differenze.
> Se parlo con un uomo (ma può essere anche donna, per quanto è innocente la cosa), fino a che punto posso trovare la discussione, il discorso, o in caso di lavoro la collaborazione, interessanti senza dovermi sentire in colpa? La gratificazione di una bella mente, di una fonte di svago, a che punto diventano "colpe fedifraghe"? Quando inizio a pensare che ci andrei a letto(quindi nel 99%dei casi mai)*? O quando mi rendo conto che con mio marito certi discorsi o certi attimi di intesa su alcune cose non ci sono?*


*
*mi sembra esagerato pretendere ciò' e farsene una colpa se dialogando con una terza persona si trovano piu punti in comune ( rispetto ad X argomento ) che con il proprio partner  :singleeye:


----------



## vero190980 (11 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi interessa sapere cosa intendi per qualcosa che si è consumato.
> Ti faccio un esempio:
> frequentare di nascosto un'altra persona senza che ci sia sesso, ma qualcosa di tenero (relazione platonica o quasi) è "consumare"?
> 
> Per me sì, e molto peggio di una scappatella di sesso completo, anzi, direi che non si possano fare paragoni...


Quoto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Quoto.


E' un'illusione che vi siano differenze come il poter scegliere.
L'allontanamento emotivo è implicito in entrambi i casi.


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un'illusione che vi siano differenze come il poter scegliere.
> L'allontanamento emotivo è implicito in entrambi i casi.


Quello che ho selezionato, scritto da Diletta è quello che più si avvicina a ciò che penso. 
Cioè se io e mio marito abbiamo dei progetti comuni, io temo molto di più la complicità che si può creare con altre che il fatto che ci vada a letto.
Nello stesso tempo io mi faccio problemi quando capita che mi trovi a capirmi al volo su determinate cose con altri che non sian lui perché per dire la volta dopo che avrei voglia di discutere di quella determinata cosa cercherei istintivamente l'altra persona. E questo mi fa già sentire in torto. Forse esagero. 

Non condivido invece il far convergere il concetto di tradimento al mero atto sessuale. Cioè, sapere che son stati sul punto di, che si sono trattenuti non si sa per quale santo, e che quindi io non sono cornuta dovrebbe farmi stare bene? Hanno esercitato una scelta ok. Però anzi, a me farebbe ancora più paura, perché sottintende davvero qualcosa di più.


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Quello che ho selezionato, scritto da Diletta è quello che più si avvicina a ciò che penso.
> Cioè se io e mio marito abbiamo dei progetti comuni, io temo molto di più la complicità che si può creare con altre che il fatto che ci vada a letto.
> Nello stesso tempo io mi faccio problemi quando capita che mi trovi a capirmi al volo su determinate cose con altri che non sian lui perché per dire la volta dopo che avrei voglia di discutere di quella determinata cosa cercherei istintivamente l'altra persona. E questo mi fa già sentire in torto. Forse esagero.
> 
> Non condivido invece il far convergere il concetto di tradimento al mero atto sessuale. Cioè, sapere che son stati sul punto di, che si sono trattenuti non si sa per quale santo, e che quindi io non sono cornuta dovrebbe farmi stare bene? Hanno esercitato una scelta ok. Però anzi, a me farebbe ancora più paura, perché sottintende davvero qualcosa di più.


Quello che bisogna capire per sbrogliare la matassa è che noi ragioniamo in base a come avremmo agito in quella o quel altra circostanza.E questo ragionamento lo applichiamo anche agli altri ipotizzando sentimenti ed emozioni che avremmo vissuto noi al loro posto.Ma loro non sono noi! E non sapremo mai fino in fondo cosa gli frulla per la testa, le intenzioni reali o presunte..Perciò che
 alla fine quello che valutiamo sono le azioni.A me si, mi avrebbe resa felice che lui  si fosse trattenuto ....e poi credimi parlare di certe situazioni  e molto diverso da viverle.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Infatti.Una non può neanche scherzaci sopra che subito si sente rispondere "non scherzarci neanche! tu sei sacra!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mitica..! per il concetto che hai espresso

Mitica....! Pensavo di darti fastidio con quel tono mentre invece hai capito che non era un tono difensivo o offensivo.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un'illusione che vi siano differenze come il poter scegliere.
> L'allontanamento emotivo è implicito in entrambi i casi.



Mi verrebbe da quotarti, e ti quoto. Non sempre però è così, le evoluzioni nel post tradimento possono portare a decisioni di coppia o del singolo ad avere azioni del tutto calcolate. Calcolate in frangenti di obnubilamento totale dovuto al post tradimento. Abbiamo dei casi scritti ma non denunciati nella loro vera forma mascherata, ma in attesa di......


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Quello che bisogna capire per sbrogliare la matassa è che noi ragioniamo in base a come avremmo agito in quella o quel altra circostanza.E questo ragionamento lo applichiamo anche agli altri ipotizzando sentimenti ed emozioni che avremmo vissuto noi al loro posto.Ma loro non sono noi! E non sapremo mai fino in fondo cosa gli frulla per la testa, le intenzioni reali o presunte..Perciò che
> alla fine quello che valutiamo sono le azioni.A me si, mi avrebbe resa felice che lui  si fosse trattenuto ....e poi credimi parlare di certe situazioni  e molto diverso da viverle.


Non lo sapremo mai, hai ragione, ed è la cosa che più fa soffrire, non sapere il perché di certi comportamenti.

Perdere la fiducia.

Qui si arriva a l paradosso di chi sente i sensi di colpa x affinità con altri, indipendentemente siano donne o uomini e,  non per andare a letto con altri.

Magari mio marito mi avesse tradita solo  parlando.


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Anche il numero delle donne è contemplato nel patto? Per essere più chiaro, il numero delle singole avventure che si può concedere, è limitato o non c'è alcuna regola? A scanso di equivoci, sono serio... ma mi incuriosisce questo accordo.



Può essere che invece ti faccia ridere...ma va bene lo stesso!
Dunque: vale la regola del buon senso, come in tutte le cose del resto.
Una mattana, una goliardata è qualcosa che si fa sporadicamente, molto sporadicamente...


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> *Se uno/a ci rimane è perché spera di convincersi del contrario *ma anche per comodita a sua volta, troppe realtà verrebbero capovolte in una volta sola oppure perché semplicemente al amore non ci crede più ed è rimasto tante di quelle volte da solo che si è fatto un bella corazza ed ha imparato a vivere senza il bisogno di venir amato da qualcun altro.Tante le possibilita quante le persone sulla terra.




Ma perché deve sperare di convincersi?!
Non potrebbe esserlo davvero?

Sul resto, sono d'accordo: si valuta tutto a 360 gradi ed è normale che sia così quando si ha famiglia.

Sul vivere senza il bisogno di venire amato: questa è la chiave di volta per tutti e il raggiungimento della piena serenità.
E non credo che sia un'utopia.


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> però, così ... si attribuisce un certo valore al sesso.
> 
> ...



Si vede che non conosci mio marito...

A me sì che potrebbe scaturirlo, quindi, è meglio che stia alla larga dalle situazioni a rischio per me.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Può essere che invece ti faccia ridere...ma va bene lo stesso!
> Dunque: vale la regola del buon senso, come in tutte le cose del resto.
> Una mattana, una goliardata è qualcosa che si fa sporadicamente, molto sporadicamente...


no Diletta, quando scherzo lo dico... ero serio. Nel senso che non riesco a capire un patto del genere... un'avventura da una botta e via in anni di vita di coppia può capitare, lo capisco... è il ritenerla "normale" che non mi convince. Non è una goliardata, secondo me. Paragonarla ad una visione di un porno poi mi lascia davvero perplesso.
Però se la cosa fa parte del "patto" di una coppia... ok, non è tradimento, su questo concordo.


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, anche in un caso come questo, vi è da chiedersi,
> la fiducia, su che basi si sta cullando?
> ...



Ma certo che vanno posti dei limiti che servono proprio a salvaguardare il matrimonio per non minacciarlo.
Siamo pur sempre esseri umani, quindi...tuteliamo ciò che è importante per noi.


----------



## Diletta (12 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no Diletta, quando scherzo lo dico... ero serio. Nel senso che non riesco a capire un patto del genere... un'avventura da una botta e via in anni di vita di coppia può capitare, lo capisco... è il ritenerla "normale" che non mi convince. Non è una goliardata, secondo me. Paragonarla ad una visione di un porno poi mi lascia davvero perplesso.
> Però se la cosa fa parte del "patto" di una coppia... ok, non è tradimento, su questo concordo.




Sì, fa parte del patto che si è stabilito a seguito del percorso fatto dopo la tempesta.
E ti dirò di più: se scopro che mi fa qualcosa alle spalle quando ha la possibilità di dirmi espressamente che gli è venuto un certo "languore", sono guai seri per lui.
Non vorrei essere nei suoi panni, credimi, senza contare che l'avvocato (cattivissimo) è già pronto... 
Divento un aspide quando mi sento presa per il culo! :incazzato:


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo che vanno posti dei limiti che servono proprio a salvaguardare il matrimonio per non minacciarlo.
> Siamo pur sempre esseri umani, quindi...tuteliamo ciò che è importante per noi.



Ciao

è questo con non comprendo. 
Cioè, o si ha fiducia nella persona o non la si ha. 
A me non passerebbe per la mente, di porre dei limiti al mio compagno.
Perché se lo dovessi fare, significa, che vive in una sorta di costrizione con me. 
I limiti, ce li diamo noi stessi. Non vorrei un uomo, che devo come tenere al 
guinzaglio, per salvaguardare il mio rapporto ... 

Probabilmente, non ho capito ... scusa allora. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> no Diletta, quando scherzo lo dico... ero serio. Nel senso che non riesco a capire un patto del genere... un'avventura da una botta e via in anni di vita di coppia può capitare, lo capisco... è il ritenerla "normale" che non mi convince. Non è una goliardata, secondo me. Paragonarla ad una visione di un porno poi mi lascia davvero perplesso.
> Però se la cosa fa parte del "patto" di una coppia... ok, non è tradimento, su questo concordo.





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è questo con non comprendo.
> Cioè, o si ha fiducia nella persona o non la si ha.
> ...


Quoto entrambi


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

mi chiedo a volte, come certi uomini spiegano la poliandria. 
Cioè, non è un fattore innato, un fattore dell'uomo ... ma di cultura,
o della persona stessa, che con il genere poco centra ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo a volte, come certi uomini spiegano la poliandria.
> Cioè, non è un fattore innato, un fattore dell'uomo ... ma di cultura,
> ...


probabilmente come certe donne spiegano la poliginia ... :nuke:


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> probabilmente come certe donne spiegano la poliginia ... :nuke:



Ciao

anche se storicamente, la poligamia della popolazione araba, 
ha avuto una funzione di regolamento sociale, più che altro. 
Ma questo, spesso e volentieri viene dimenticato ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi chiedo a volte, come certi uomini spiegano la poliandria.
> Cioè, non è un fattore innato, un fattore dell'uomo ... ma di cultura,
> ...



Eh? io forse non ho capito.

Uomini che accettano la poliandria? Esistono?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

Poliginia... poliandria. e parlate italiano porca paletta, mi fate tenere pagine in più aperte e il pc mi rallenta:singleeye:.....

vedo se posso darvi un rosso.:carneval:


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh? io forse non ho capito.
> 
> Uomini che accettano la poliandria? Esistono?



Ciao

si, certo.
In alcuni comuni del Tibet, questa forma esiste ancora oggi. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, certo.
> In alcuni comuni del Tibet, questa forma esiste ancora oggi.
> ...


Ma si sienne, ho aperto Wikipedia per informarmi. Ho compreso cosa è la poliandria e che nel passato si usasse in certe popolazioni.

Però riportare la poliandria adesso, qua in Italia.... uhm.. ecco perché la domanda di prima, per me è impensabile, non rientra a parere mio nemmeno nella cultura mentale della donna. Se lo fosse sarebbe un ritornare indietro in maniera negativa.


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si sienne, ho aperto Wikipedia per informarmi. Ho compreso cosa è la poliandria e che nel passato si usasse in certe popolazioni.
> 
> Però riportare la poliandria adesso, qua in Italia.... uhm.. ecco perché la domanda di prima, per me è impensabile, non rientra a parere mio nemmeno nella cultura mentale della donna. Se lo fosse sarebbe un ritornare indietro in maniera negativa.



Ciao

no, non era questo che intendevo. 
Ma, che alcuni uomini spiegano che è nella natura dell'uomo
il desiderare più donne. Come anche alcune donne ne sono convinte.
Invece è una questione di cultura o di una questione personale,
che poco centra con l'essere donna o uomo ... 
Tutto qua. 


sienne


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Poliginia... poliandria. e parlate italiano porca paletta, mi fate tenere pagine in più aperte e il pc mi rallenta:singleeye:.....
> 
> vedo se posso darvi un rosso.:carneval:


:bleble: invece di ringraziare ... per averti "aperto" nuovi orizzonti


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, non era questo che intendevo.
> Ma, che alcuni uomini spiegano che è nella natura dell'uomo
> ...


ah ok :up:

Ma che natura e natura dei miei stivali..! tutte minchiate che servono per raccontarsela e darsi delle misere e banali scusanti.

Uomo... donna.. identici..! 
La cultura che accompagna l'umo che può supportato da un passato discriminante nei confronti della donna è di una stronzata megagalattica..! Si vero, nel cervello bacato che abbiamo esiste radicato profondamente, ma totalmente scemi da non sapere che è sbagliato, non credo lo siamo tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :bleble: invece di ringraziare ... per averti "aperto" nuovi orizzonti


:smile: Thank's


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma perché deve sperare di convincersi?!
> Non potrebbe esserlo davvero?
> 
> Sul resto, sono d'accordo: si valuta tutto a 360 gradi ed è normale che sia così quando si ha famiglia.
> ...


Anche su questo sono d'accordo. Io credo di amarmi già abbastanza per conto mio, senza bisogno di cercare conferme nel comportamento degli altri.  Ho un percorso professionale, una famiglia, dei bimbi, un marito, una situazione di vita appagante. Non sono le storie di mio marito che mi levano tutto questo. Altrimenti vorrebbe dire che non sono poi così completa come persona. 
Diverso sarebbe se si arrivasse a parlare di divorzio, perché lì è il mio progetto di vita, la mia vita in sé che viene stravolta e neanche per mia volontà. E mi darebbe fastidio.


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è questo con non comprendo.
> Cioè, o si ha fiducia nella persona o non la si ha.
> ...


Ecco io semplicemente prendo la persona per quella che è. Se inizio a dargli limiti stiamo sul lavoro a timbrare il cartellino invece che in una dinamica emotiva o sentimentale. Ovvio che non è facile e implica un costante lavoro su di sé un continuo chiedersi se è davvero questo che si vuole. Ma se si è appagati in primis da se stessi, si può anche decidere di farsi andare bene cose in termini magari un po' fuori dalle righe.


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> anche se storicamente, la poligamia della popolazione araba,
> ha avuto una funzione di regolamento sociale, più che altro.
> ...


Beh anche nelle tradizioni indù o comunque indiane si trova spesso il concetto di più uomini per donna.. Però poi non credo che nella società civile sia accettato  
E ad ogni modo, senza uscire dai nostri confini, gli stessi rituali pagani fino all'inizio del medioevo prevedevano una concezione della donna come sacerdotessa e maestra in rituali abbastanza hot.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Oddio tutto può essere, ma onestamente non credo che il mio problema sia una bassa autostima.
> *Per altro se mio marito prova attrazione per qualche altra e per educazione e cultura si trattenga non è che mi sembri molto più nobile.
> *E proprio il concetto di cultura ed educazione implica una notevole variabilità di attitudini, senza necessariamente significare malvagità, mancanza di rispetto o altre accezioni negative.
> 
> ...


quindi secondo te qualunque pulsione dovrebbe essere assecondata? L'educazione e la cultura sono un insieme di regole castranti senza significato?Chiedo, eh.


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ah ok :up:
> 
> Ma che natura e natura dei miei stivali..! tutte minchiate che servono per raccontarsela e darsi delle misere e banali scusanti.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

credo, che qui vi è un punto, del perché ci si dibatte con Diletta. 
Lei spesso da d'intendere, che è tipico dell'uomo ... l'uomo cacciatore. Perciò ci può stare.
E senza prolungare il discorso, allora la prostituzione sarebbe un fenomeno legittimo. 
Cioè, le nostre convinzioni o ciò che facciamo andarci bene nel privato per sopportarlo, 
hanno conseguenze ... sia nell'educazione, come anche nell'accettazione di certe cose. 
Tutto qua ... 


sienne


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi secondo te qualunque pulsione dovrebbe essere assecondata? L'educazione e la cultura sono un insieme di regole castranti senza significato?Chiedo, eh.


Beh la teoria del buon selvaggio più o meno la mette così mi pare..
Io più limitatamente apprezzo l'autenticità più che le stereotipie culturali che spesso costringono la gente entro canoni definiti da altri come assoluti e perfetti, ma che semplicemente non lo sono mai.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Beh* la teoria del buon selvaggio *più o meno la mette così mi pare..
> Io più limitatamente apprezzo l'autenticità più che le stereotipie culturali che spesso costringono la gente entro canoni definiti da altri come assoluti e perfetti, ma che semplicemente non lo sono mai.


era un fallimento in effetti. Sulla stessa base ciascuno dovrebbe fare i suoi bisogni nel primo angolino libero, o mangiare con le mani dal primo piatto a tiro. Convenzioni.


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era un fallimento in effetti. Sulla stessa base ciascuno dovrebbe fare i suoi bisogni nel primo angolino libero, o mangiare con le mani dal primo piatto a tiro. Convenzioni.


Non è che tutti la pensano così mi auguro..
E c è una certa differenza tra questioni igieniche e stili di vita. 
Sono stata molto tentata a non mandare all'asilo la mia primogenita proprio per l'antipatia innata verso le convinzioni di una società che si pone a modello di avanguardia mondiale e che invece poi a bene vedere fa acqua da tutte le parti. Quindi sono proprio molto sensibile all'argomento evidentemente. 
Non mi piace giudicare le scelte di vita delle persone, e non credo che queste vengano prese di proposito per fare una cattiveria a me. Mi sentirei un po'egocentrica a pensarlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Non è che tutti la pensano così mi auguro..
> E c è una certa differenza tra questioni igieniche e stili di vita.
> Sono stata molto tentata a non mandare all'asilo la mia primogenita proprio per l'antipatia innata verso le convinzioni di una società che si pone a modello di avanguardia mondiale e che invece poi a bene vedere fa acqua da tutte le parti. Quindi sono proprio molto sensibile all'argomento evidentemente.
> Non mi piace giudicare le scelte di vita delle persone, e non credo che queste vengano prese di proposito per fare una cattiveria a me. Mi sentirei un po'egocentrica a pensarlo.


Uhmmmmmmmm.... hai aggiustato un bel po' il tiro.
E stai pure mescolando un bel po' le acque.
Da 'pulsioni libere' e teoria del buon selvaggio a 'se è attratto da un'altra non è per fare un torto a me'
Io le scelte di vita degli altri, se le pago sulla mia pelle, le giudico eccome.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhmmmmmmmm.... hai aggiustato un bel po' il tiro.
> E stai pure mescolando un bel po' le acque.
> Da 'pulsioni libere' e teoria del buon selvaggio a 'se è attratto da un'altra non è per fare un torto a me'
> *Io le scelte di vita degli altri, se le pago sulla mia pelle, le giudico eccome*.


:up:e verde


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhmmmmmmmm.... hai aggiustato un bel po' il tiro.
> E stai pure mescolando un bel po' le acque.
> Da 'pulsioni libere' e teoria del buon selvaggio a 'se è attratto da un'altra non è per fare un torto a me'
> Io le scelte di vita degli altri, se le pago sulla mia pelle, le giudico eccome.


Non mi pare di aver parlato mai di pulsioni libere. Anzi il termine pulsione non mi piace per nulla. 
Si può essere concordi con il modello sociale proposto oppure discordi. In questo caso lo spettro di comportamenti è ampio. 

Non mi è mai piaciuto giudicare. Perché non so cosa porta uno a comportarsi in un modo. Forse presuppongo che ciascuno sia maturo e consapevole e responsabile delle decisioni che prende, e soprattutto in buona fede, perché io tendo ad essere così. E  forse sbaglio io. Mi han sempre detto che sono troppo ingenua. 
Ma ripeto, preferisco uno autentico e impulsivo con me, anche se può rivolgere attenzioni anche ad altre, che un educato e socialmente ben visto.


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver parlato mai di pulsioni libere. Anzi il termine pulsione non mi piace per nulla.
> Si può essere concordi con il modello sociale proposto oppure discordi. In questo caso lo spettro di comportamenti è ampio.
> 
> Non mi è mai piaciuto giudicare. Perché non so cosa porta uno a comportarsi in un modo. Forse presuppongo che ciascuno sia maturo e consapevole e responsabile delle decisioni che prende, e soprattutto in buona fede, perché io tendo ad essere così. E  forse sbaglio io. Mi han sempre detto che sono troppo ingenua.
> Ma ripeto, preferisco uno autentico e impulsivo con me, anche se può rivolgere attenzioni anche ad altre, che un educato e socialmente ben visto.


Ma perche un uomo non può essere autentico, impulsivo e anche educato e socialmente ben visto? e poi educato e socialmente ben visto non è sinonimo di falso....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver parlato mai di pulsioni libere. Anzi il termine pulsione non mi piace per nulla.
> Si può essere concordi con il modello sociale proposto oppure discordi. In questo caso lo spettro di comportamenti è ampio.
> 
> Non mi è mai piaciuto giudicare. Perché non so cosa porta uno a comportarsi in un modo. Forse presuppongo che ciascuno sia maturo e consapevole e responsabile delle decisioni che prende, e soprattutto in buona fede, perché io tendo ad essere così. E forse sbaglio io. Mi han sempre detto che sono troppo ingenua.
> Ma ripeto, preferisco uno autentico e impulsivo con me, anche se può rivolgere attenzioni anche ad altre, che un educato e socialmente ben visto.


se mi parli di impulsività, mi parli di seguire liberamente le proprie pulsioni.
Io non mischierei il modello sociale, il giudicare il comportamento altrui, la posizione sociale e l'allineamento dei pianeti.
Le cose sono molto più semplici, l'educazione non c'entra una beata, stiamo parlando di cose che sono trasversali a culture ed educazioni.
Parliamo della coppia, composta da due persone.
Se quello che fanno è conforme ai patti che hanno formato la coppia, quali che siano, ok.
Altrimenti  il patto è violato, l'equilibrio è rotto. E solitamente quando si rompe l'equilibrio non lo si fa nè in buona fede, nè in modo maturo, consapevole e soprattutto responsabile. Non andiamo a tirare fuori Rousseau.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Non mi pare di aver parlato mai di pulsioni libere. Anzi il termine pulsione non mi piace per nulla.
> Si può essere concordi con il modello sociale proposto oppure discordi. In questo caso lo spettro di comportamenti è ampio.
> 
> Non mi è mai piaciuto giudicare. Perché non so cosa porta uno a comportarsi in un modo. Forse presuppongo che ciascuno sia maturo e consapevole e responsabile delle decisioni che prende, e soprattutto in buona fede, perché io tendo ad essere così. *E  forse sbaglio io. Mi han sempre detto che sono troppo ingenua.
> Ma ripeto, preferisco uno autentico e impulsivo con me, anche se può rivolgere attenzioni anche ad altre, che un educato e socialmente ben visto.*


Forse mi sbaglio io ... ma non è la prima volta che ci faccio caso ... ma te sei moglie o marito??


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mi parli di impulsività, mi parli di seguire liberamente le proprie pulsioni.
> Io non mischierei il modello sociale, il giudicare il comportamento altrui, la posizione sociale e l'allineamento dei pianeti.
> Le cose sono molto più semplici, l'educazione non c'entra una beata, stiamo parlando di cose che sono trasversali a culture ed educazioni.
> Parliamo della coppia, composta da due persone.
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mi parli di impulsività, mi parli di seguire liberamente le proprie pulsioni.
> Io non mischierei il modello sociale, il giudicare il comportamento altrui, la posizione sociale e l'allineamento dei pianeti.
> Le cose sono molto più semplici, l'educazione non c'entra una beata, stiamo parlando di cose che sono trasversali a culture ed educazioni.
> Parliamo della coppia, composta da due persone.
> ...


Eh che il piacere di stare insieme, di fare progetti, di costruite un futuro connesso al concetto stesso di "patto" mi leva tutto il romanticismo. Se penso al mio rapporto con mio marito come un patto, il primo impulso che ho è scappare de corsa. 
Alla fine sono solo parole, ma patti accordi equilibri funzionano per le società per azioni, non tra persone, che come tali hanno approccio soggettivo a tutto ciò che incontrano sulla loro strada. 
Due persone stanno insieme perché diversamente non saprebbero stare, non per una decisione a tavolino con tanto di clausole a pie di pagina. 


Riguardo il discorso di impulsività- società mi sono accorta che mi sono espressa male. Appena metabolizzo un attimo il concetto provo a ri esprimerlo.. Scusate! :-|


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Eh che il piacere di stare insieme, di fare progetti, di costruite un futuro connesso al concetto stesso di "patto" mi leva tutto il romanticismo. Se penso al mio rapporto con mio marito come un patto, il primo impulso che ho è scappare de corsa.
> Alla fine sono solo parole, ma patti accordi equilibri funzionano per le società per azioni, non tra persone, che come tali hanno approccio soggettivo a tutto ciò che incontrano sulla loro strada.
> Due persone stanno insieme perché diversamente non saprebbero stare, non per una decisione a tavolino con tanto di clausole a pie di pagina.
> 
> ...


se sei sposata, hai addirittura firmato un contratto con tanto di testimoni, ti sei assunta delle responsabilità davanti allo Stato, pensa un po', altro che patto tra due persone.
Mica tanto anticonvenzionale.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Eh che il piacere di stare insieme, di fare progetti, di costruite un futuro connesso al concetto stesso di "patto" *mi leva tutto il romanticismo.* Se penso al mio rapporto con mio marito come un patto, il primo impulso che ho è scappare de corsa.
> Alla fine sono solo parole, ma patti accordi equilibri funzionano per le società per azioni, non tra persone, che come tali hanno approccio soggettivo a tutto ciò che incontrano sulla loro strada.
> Due persone stanno insieme perché diversamente non saprebbero stare, non per una decisione a tavolino con tanto di clausole a pie di pagina.
> 
> ...


non è mica detto che sia un male sai?


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Forse mi sbaglio io ... ma non è la prima volta che ci faccio caso ... ma te sei moglie o marito??


Sono moglie... Ma visto quante volte in una sola discussione è stato messo in dubbio inizio a non esserne più così certa neanche io..


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è mica detto che sia un male sai?


No dai..


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> No dai..


oh sì, cara.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> No dai..


per me cozza .a te non pare che cozzi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Uhmmmmmmmm.... hai aggiustato un bel po' il tiro.
> E stai pure mescolando un bel po' le acque.
> Da 'pulsioni libere' e teoria del buon selvaggio a 'se è attratto da un'altra non è per fare un torto a me'
> *Io le scelte di vita degli altri, se le pago sulla mia pelle, le giudico eccome.*


quoto! ma sono al momento verdepriva


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se mi parli di impulsività, mi parli di seguire liberamente le proprie pulsioni.
> Io non mischierei il modello sociale, il giudicare il comportamento altrui, la posizione sociale e l'allineamento dei pianeti.
> Le cose sono molto più semplici, l'educazione non c'entra una beata, stiamo parlando di cose che sono trasversali a culture ed educazioni.
> Parliamo della coppia, composta da due persone.
> ...



quoto! Ma con nervosismo crescente, vedo aumentare il numero di persone che hanno questa posizione, che si può riassumere con "la monogamia è costruzione solo sociale, la naturalità è un'altra, ondepercui la monogamia è la gabbia di chi non sa/riesce a liberarsi"


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei sposata, hai addirittura firmato un contratto con tanto di testimoni, ti sei assunta delle responsabilità davanti allo Stato, pensa un po', altro che patto tra due persone.
> Mica tanto anticonvenzionale.


Infatti tornassi indietro non so se lo rifarei.. Abbiamo deciso sull'onda dell'emotività, dopo la nascita della bambina. 

Ma a prescindere da questo...se la realtà in cui si vive è già di per se, in ogni angolo intrisa di burocrazia, scartoffie regolette e grigiume vario, ancora di più mi chiedo come la gente non senta il bisogno di creare rapporti veri. In cui si possa essere davvero se stessi, esprimendo la propria emotività liberamente. Non dico con chiunque, ma almeno con chi hai deciso formalmente di passare la vita.
Un rapporto dove non valgano contratti, ma solo i reciproci sentimenti. Dove si può anche concepire di accettare atteggiamenti dell'altro un po' sconvenienti perché amarlo significa fare così.
È il fatto di amarlo per quello che è ti fa stare bene.

Specifico che non c'è mai stata alcuna forma di polemica in quanto ho scritto. 
Che magari sbaglio ma mi pare che i toni a volte tendano un po' a salire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Infatti tornassi indietro non so se lo rifarei.. Abbiamo deciso sull'onda dell'emotività, dopo la nascita della bambina.
> 
> Ma a prescindere da questo...se la realtà in cui si vive è già di per se, in ogni angolo intrisa di burocrazia, scartoffie regolette e grigiume vario, ancora di più mi chiedo come la gente non senta il bisogno di creare rapporti veri. In cui si possa essere davvero se stessi, esprimendo la propria emotività liberamente. Non dico con chiunque, ma almeno con chi hai deciso formalmente di passare la vita.
> Un rapporto dove non valgano contratti, ma solo i reciproci sentimenti. Dove si può anche concepire di accettare atteggiamenti dell'altro un po' sconvenienti perché amarlo significa fare così.
> ...


tranqui, siamo qui a confrontare opinioni diverse, fossero uguali sarebbe inutile.
Sai cosa c'è che mi lascia perplessa?
sara un caso...
Ma io tutte 'ste supercazzole sui limiti delle convenzioni che vanno a minare la purezza dei sentimenti le sento sempre, putacaso, da chi quelle convenzioni ha un gran prurito di ignorarle.
Fino a 5 minuti prima andavano BENISSSSIMO.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Infatti tornassi indietro non so se lo rifarei.. Abbiamo deciso sull'onda dell'emotività, dopo la nascita della bambina.
> 
> Ma a prescindere da questo...se la realtà in cui si vive è già di per se, in ogni angolo intrisa di burocrazia, scartoffie *regolette e grigiume vario*, ancora di più mi chiedo come la gente non senta il bisogno di creare rapporti veri. In cui si possa essere davvero se stessi, esprimendo la propria emotività liberamente. Non dico con chiunque, ma almeno con chi hai deciso formalmente di passare la vita.
> Un rapporto dove non valgano contratti, ma solo i reciproci sentimenti. Dove si può anche concepire di accettare atteggiamenti dell'altro un po' sconvenienti perché amarlo significa fare così.
> ...


magari da loro non vengono lette né come regolette , né grigiume.
prova anche tu ad accettare altro rispetto a ciò che pensi


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh sì, cara.





Minerva ha detto:


> per me cozza .a te non pare che cozzi?


Bo sarò una immatura cronica, ma più invecchio  e più mi accorgo del mio romanticismo cosmico. Il giorno che pensassi questo mi sa che si aprirebbero le porte di qualche manicomio. -.-'


----------



## Eratò (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Eh che il piacere di stare insieme, di fare progetti, di costruite un futuro connesso al concetto stesso di "patto" mi leva tutto il romanticismo. Se penso al mio rapporto con mio marito come un patto, il primo impulso che ho è scappare de corsa.
> Alla fine sono solo parole, ma patti accordi equilibri funzionano per le società per azioni, non tra persone, che come tali hanno approccio soggettivo a tutto ciò che incontrano sulla loro strada.
> Due persone stanno insieme perché diversamente non saprebbero stare, non per una decisione a tavolino con tanto di clausole a pie di pagina.
> 
> ...


Ma sei sicura di amare tuo marito?Dovrebbe esserti spontanea la voglia di fare progetti con la persona che amiamo e non vederli come accordi in un "patto"....il matrimonio stesso non è un patto ma 2 persone che decidono di passare una vita insieme con tutte le conseguenze che ciò comporta.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

ah ma è cosmico.mi pareva





vero190980 ha detto:


> Bo sarò una immatura cronica, ma più invecchio  e più mi accorgo del mio romanticismo cosmico. Il giorno che pensassi questo mi sa che si aprirebbero le porte di qualche manicomio. -.-'


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranqui, siamo qui a confrontare opinioni diverse, fossero uguali sarebbe inutile.
> Sai cosa c'è che mi lascia perplessa?
> sara un caso...
> Ma io tutte 'ste supercazzole sui limiti delle convenzioni che vanno a minare la purezza dei sentimenti le sento sempre, putacaso, da chi quelle convenzioni ha un gran prurito di ignorarle.
> Fino a 5 minuti prima andavano BENISSSSIMO.


Ripeto, questo mio è un atteggiamento rispetto alla convenzione che va oltre il discorso coppia. Ho avuto le mie gastriti anche l'estate scorsa pensando che avrei inserito mia figlia neanche treenne in un meccanismo trita-personalità e omologatore.. Anche lì discussioni a non finire con mamme con più esperienza che la vedevano diversamente. 
Quindi una volta di più mi interessa il confronto con voi per questo. 
È che mi intimorisce un po' avere idee così distanti dal normale. Ma in coscienza non so vivere diversamente. 
Poi magari alla fine scopro di essere un pessimo soggetto, moralmente parlando..


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari da loro non vengono lette né come regolette , né grigiume.
> prova anche tu ad accettare altro rispetto a ciò che pensi


Infatti non è mia intenzione giudicare un modo di vivere. È che dire quello che sto cercando di comunicare qui ti fa passare facilmente dalla parte del torto quindi capita più spesso che il mio modo di vivere i sentimenti non sia accettato, che non che io stessa non rispetti gli stili di vita altrui.


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura di amare tuo marito?Dovrebbe esserti spontanea la voglia di fare progetti con la persona che amiamo e non vederli come accordi in un "patto"....il matrimonio stesso non è un patto ma 2 persone che decidono di passare una vita insieme con tutte le conseguenze che ciò comporta.


È esattamente quello che dicevo io.


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto! Ma con nervosismo crescente, vedo aumentare il numero di persone che hanno questa posizione, che si può riassumere con "la monogamia è costruzione solo sociale, la naturalità è un'altra, ondepercui la monogamia è la gabbia di chi non sa/riesce a liberarsi"



Non solo, tutto ha meno che del  'romantico' ragionare cosi.

Uno non è fedele per ragioni sociali o convenzioni. Dovrebbe essere naturale quando si ama.

Lo è se è corretto verso l'altro, tranne patti diversi tra la coppia, patti chiari però non aleatori e  vaghi.

Non capisco perchè cercare giustificazioni dando la colpa alla società se si ha voglia di scopare in giro.


----------



## zanna (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non solo, tutto ha meno che del  'romantico' ragionare cosi.
> 
> Uno non è fedele per ragioni sociali o convenzioni. Dovrebbe essere naturale quando si ama.
> 
> ...


Per via del romanticismo cosmico unitamente al colpo di fulmine ... IMHO


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non solo, tutto ha meno che del  'romantico' ragionare cosi.
> 
> Uno non è fedele per ragioni sociali o convenzioni. Dovrebbe essere naturale quando si ama.
> 
> ...


Questo per riallacciarmi al discorso di subito sopra, convinzioni diverse non significano che l'una è il bene e l'altra il male assoluto. Quindi se si tiene uno all'altro si può anche almeno rispettarsi senza darsi epiteti vari. 

E il mio discorso va oltre al discorso trombata, perché come già ho affermato sopra temo più l empatia tra 2 che non la mera attrazione fisica.


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2014)

e se c'è tanta empatia arriva pure la copula, se c'è la copula un po' di empatia forse anche  





vero190980 ha detto:


> Questo per riallacciarmi al discorso di subito sopra, convinzioni diverse non significano che l'una è il bene e l'altra il male assoluto. Quindi se si tiene uno all'altro si può anche almeno rispettarsi senza darsi epiteti vari.
> 
> E il mio discorso va oltre al discorso trombata, perché come già ho affermato sopra *temo più l empatia tra 2 che non la mera attrazione fisica*.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Infatti non è mia intenzione giudicare un modo di vivere. È che dire quello che sto cercando di comunicare qui ti fa passare facilmente dalla parte del torto quindi capita più spesso che il mio modo di vivere i sentimenti non sia accettato, che non che io stessa non rispetti gli stili di vita altrui.



Spero tu non mi fraintenda.

Quello che stai cercando di comunicare qua va anche bene. 

Andrebbe meglio per te, se quello di cui sei convinta e che scrivi qua per confrontarti e confrontarci lo realizzassi anche nella realtà, in una realtà dove la persona/e con cui giornalmente dividi i tuoi momenti sappiano esattamente quali siano le tue convinzioni, o perlomeno che li fai partecipi di argomento di discussione. Altrimenti rimane soltanto in un forum dove la realtà è diversa dal quotidiano vivere. 

Bisogna lottare per io propri ideali sul campo.


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

. Spero tu non mi fraintenda.

Quello che stai cercando di comunicare qua va anche bene. 

Andrebbe meglio per te ha detto:
			
		

> Beh è esattamente la sfida che sto vivendo. Pato paro.
> 
> In senso, già al momento in cui abbiamo iniziato la relazione abbiamo discusso queste cose. In un momento iniziale avevamo addirittura preso un taglio di liberalità totale.
> Poi quando la cosa si è fatta più seria, più del tipo "con te ci farei una famiglia",  giustamente come dicevano anche sopra, è venuta meno anche la necessità di cercarsi altro.
> ...


----------



## disincantata (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Questo per riallacciarmi al discorso di subito sopra, convinzioni diverse non significano che l'una è il bene e l'altra il male assoluto. Quindi se si tiene uno all'altro si può anche almeno rispettarsi senza darsi epiteti vari.
> 
> E il mio discorso va oltre al discorso trombata, perché come già ho affermato sopra temo più l empatia tra 2 che non la mera attrazione fisica.



Io avrei preferito che  mio marito  avesse trovato empatia verso la piccolina e stop,  invece che scoparsela e pure  a casa nostra.

Anche perchè spesso si trova intesa con persone anche  dello stesso sesso ma appunto è solo un ottima intesa e condivisione di vedute, interessi, pensieri, amicizia che tale resta.

Mai stata gelosa degli amici di mio marito ne lui delle mie amiche.


----------



## georgemary (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Beh è esattamente la sfida che sto vivendo. Pato paro.
> 
> In senso, già al momento in cui abbiamo iniziato la relazione abbiamo discusso queste cose. In un momento iniziale avevamo addirittura preso un taglio di liberalità totale.
> Poi quando la cosa si è fatta più seria, più del tipo "con te ci farei una famiglia",  giustamente come dicevano anche sopra, è venuta meno anche la necessità di cercarsi altro.
> ...


Ok 
Solo che al momento questi tuoi discorsi sono teorici! Perché non hai detto a tuo marito del colpo di fulmine? se sei cosi sicura che lui non troverà niente di male perche non gliene parli?
Cioè io non capisco questo discorso che stai facendo, credo che la fedeltà sia un elemento fondamentale della coppia, voi la pensate diversamente e quindi è logico che per te il rispetto sia dato da altri fattori, però al momento questi discorsi sono teorici e tu credo che temi una reazione di tuo marito se hai nascosto la cosa o forse avete stabilito di non dirvi niente? Non mi è chiaro tutto


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ok
> Solo che al momento questi tuoi discorsi sono teorici! Perché non hai detto a tuo marito del colpo di fulmine? se sei cosi sicura che lui non troverà niente di male perche non gliene parli?
> Cioè io non capisco questo discorso che stai facendo, credo che la fedeltà sia un elemento fondamentale della coppia, voi la pensate diversamente e quindi è logico che per te il rispetto sia dato da altri fattori, però al momento questi discorsi sono teorici e tu credo che temi una reazione di tuo marito se hai nascosto la cosa o forse avete stabilito di non dirvi niente? Non mi è chiaro tutto


Eh infatti ci stavo arrivando. 
Questi discorsi, a parte all inizio, sono sempre rimasti sul piano teorico, almeno da parte mia. 
Ho sempre pensato questo senza averne esperienza, pensando a me soprattutto come tradita, non come traditrice.
Il caso del tizio dell altro post mi ha buttato di fronte alla possibilità inversa. E ci sono restata talmente spiazzata che ho sentito il bisogno di chiedere consigli qui.

Per altro non avevamo mai regolato il modo di comunicarci le reciproche avventure, qualora fossero avvenute... Io per me ho sempre usato la politica di non chiedere, non cercare. 
Tipo non guardo i suoi sms, o le mail. Se suona il cellulare rispondo solo se è lui a dirmi "vedi chi è". Alcune volte l'anno va con amici ai motoraduni, così come io vado alle iniziative del mio gruppo, e a volte è capitato di vedere foto magari un po' equivoche però non ho chiesto né detto nulla. Una parte di vita è solo sua ed è giusto così. Per me.
Il fatto che mi impensierisce, forse è il viceversa. Sebbene fin ora non abbia mai avuto di questi turbamenti, eccettuato il caso da te citato. Ma erano comunque domande che mi ponevo già prima.


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e se c'è tanta empatia arriva pure la copula, se c'è la copula un po' di empatia forse anche


Io i casi che ho visto, anche no. Ma ciò non evitava il senso di colpa grossissimo


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Eh infatti ci stavo arrivando.
> Questi discorsi, a parte all inizio, sono sempre rimasti sul piano teorico, almeno da parte mia.
> Ho sempre pensato questo senza averne esperienza, pensando a me soprattutto come tradita, non come traditrice.
> Il caso del tizio dell altro post mi ha buttato di fronte alla possibilità inversa. E ci sono restata talmente spiazzata che ho sentito il bisogno di chiedere consigli qui.
> ...


come mai ancora non gliene hai parlato? Cosa ti blocca?


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

ho come l'impressione, che fai due discorsi distinti. 
Un conto sono le concezioni e i ruoli che ci circondano. 
Un'altro conto è la modulazione di una coppia. 
Nessuno costringe nessuno a vivere in un determinato modo. 
Voi ne avete già parlato, perciò non è terreno nuovo. 
Solo che tu non lo prendevi in considerazione per te. OK. 
Ma questo aspetto, era tema nelle vostre riflessioni? 
Cioè, che vale anche per te? ...


sienne


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho come l'impressione, che fai due discorsi distinti.
> Un conto sono le concezioni e i ruoli che ci circondano.
> ...


Si penso che quello che mi turba sia questo.
Non abbiamo mai Specificato i ruoli, davo per scontato che valesse per entrambi, ma non ne abbiamo mai parlato esplicitamente. 
E ora, comunicare la storia del tipo mi pare forzato e non adeguato.


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

più che forzate, mi sembra, che non hai le risposte. 
Cioè, ti ha preso di contropiede, l'interesse che hai provato. 
Ecco, questo è quando si passa dalla teoria alla pratica: è diverso. 

Non so, fino a che punto avete discusso. Ma una possibilità 
sarebbe, ad esempio chiedere, se lo volesse sapere ... 
così, prendendo il discorso e continuandolo su un piano generale. 

Poi quando hai le risposte per te, sai anche cosa fare ... 


sienne


----------



## vero190980 (12 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> più che forzate, mi sembra, che non hai le risposte.
> Cioè, ti ha preso di contropiede, l'interesse che hai provato.
> ...


Eh si. Bisognerà tornare sull'argomento. Ed entrare un po' nello specifico adesso. 

Mi fa un po' paura però.. 
Ed è un argomento così discusso, con così tanta tranquillità che non mi sarebbe sembrato possibile


----------



## MK (12 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> È che mi intimorisce un po' avere idee così distanti dal normale. Ma in coscienza non so vivere diversamente.
> Poi magari alla fine scopro di essere un pessimo soggetto, moralmente parlando..


Idee distanti dal normale?


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Infatti tornassi indietro non so se lo rifarei.. Abbiamo deciso sull'onda dell'emotività, dopo la nascita della bambina.
> 
> Ma a prescindere da questo...se la realtà in cui si vive è già di per se, in ogni angolo intrisa di burocrazia, scartoffie regolette e grigiume vario, ancora di più mi chiedo come la gente non senta il bisogno di creare rapporti veri. In cui si possa essere davvero se stessi, esprimendo la propria emotività liberamente. Non dico con chiunque, ma almeno con chi hai deciso formalmente di passare la vita.
> Un rapporto dove non valgano contratti, ma solo i reciproci sentimenti. Dove si può anche concepire di accettare atteggiamenti dell'altro un po' sconvenienti perché amarlo significa fare così.
> ...


A me mi sembra che hai fatto il passo più lungo
della gamba.Ti sei laureata, hai trovato lavoro, ti sei sposata ma non ti sei mai resa conto di ciò che stavi facendo e adesso il ruolo che ti sei assunta ti sta stretto ma ti frena il giudizio degli
altri e tiri in mezzo il modello sociale....non sei ne la prima né la ultima.Assomigli un po'a mio marito, anche lui non era pronto a sposarsi.Ma adesso l'avete fatto....e soprattutto ci sono dei bambini di mezzo la cui crescita non permette crisi adolescenziali e ribellioni al modello sociale che vi sta stretto.Siamo adulti dai! Prendi tuo marito, uscite e raccontati a lui così come ti sei raccontata qui, lo apprezzera di piu rispetto a scoprire un tradimento a posteriori.Sii chiara con lui....senza paure.Ti assicuro che la sincerità è sempre apprezzata in un matrimonio.L'alternativa è startene zitta e dimenticarti l'altro.


----------



## zanna (13 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A me mi sembra che hai fatto il passo più lungo
> della gamba.*Ti sei laureata, hai trovato lavoro, ti sei sposata ma non ti sei mai resa conto di ciò che stavi facendo e adesso il ruolo che ti sei assunta ti sta stretto ma ti frena il giudizio degli
> altri e tiri in mezzo il modello sociale....non sei ne la prima né la ultima.*Assomigli un po'a mio marito, anche lui non era pronto a sposarsi.Ma adesso l'avete fatto....e soprattutto *ci sono dei bambini di mezzo la cui crescita non permette crisi adolescenziali e ribellioni al modello sociale che vi sta stretto.*Siamo adulti dai! Prendi tuo marito, uscite e raccontati a lui così come ti sei raccontata qui, lo apprezzera di piu rispetto a scoprire un tradimento a posteriori.Sii chiara con lui....senza paure.Ti assicuro che la sincerità è sempre apprezzata in un matrimonio.L'alternativa è startene zitta e dimenticarti l'altro.


Adoro questa donna ... lo sapete che ho un debole per la Dottoressa :bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A me mi sembra che hai fatto il passo più lungo
> della gamba.Ti sei laureata, hai trovato lavoro, ti sei sposata ma non ti sei mai resa conto di ciò che stavi facendo e adesso il ruolo che ti sei assunta ti sta stretto ma ti frena il giudizio degli
> altri e tiri in mezzo il modello sociale....non sei ne la prima né la ultima.Assomigli un po'a mio marito, anche lui non era pronto a sposarsi.Ma adesso l'avete fatto....e soprattutto ci sono dei bambini di mezzo la cui crescita non permette crisi adolescenziali e ribellioni al modello sociale che vi sta stretto.Siamo adulti dai! Prendi tuo marito, uscite e raccontati a lui così come ti sei raccontata qui, lo apprezzera di piu rispetto a scoprire un tradimento a posteriori.Sii chiara con lui....senza paure.Ti assicuro che la sincerità è sempre apprezzata in un matrimonio.L'alternativa è startene zitta e dimenticarti l'altro.


Quoto.
Io ho la sensazione, che ho espresso in modo lapidario e probabilmente poco comprensibile, che tu senta un allontanamento di tuo marito e questo ha portato te a cercare uno spazio di fantasia (il colpo di fulmine, che non solo è platonico ma di cui lui pure non sa nulla) per sopportare questo raffreddamento.
Per me discorsi di libertà reciproca valgono all'inizio di un rapporto giovane, dopo aver fatto un figlio e aver scelto di sposarsi fanno un po' ridere.
A me sembra che stai facendo ragionamenti per prepararti a qualcosa che temi possa essere accaduto. Non parlo di un tradimento isolato ma un vero abbandono emotivo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Adoro questa donna ... lo sapete che ho un debole per la Dottoressa :bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


Quando ci vuole ci vuole! ....e non te la prendere vero190980....niente polemiche, solo un opinione personale e spero di sbagliarmi.Grazie lupetto:smile:


----------



## vero190980 (13 Maggio 2014)

Però non è questo episodio del tizio che mi ha messo in crisi. Perché sono cose davvero trite e ritrite. 
E per altro questo, intrigante, interessante, tutto quello che volete, ma di sicuro non lo voglio al posto di mio marito. 
Cioè la mia famiglia non è mai stata in dubbio, pur avendo avuto una succulenta tentazione.

Penso che il punto sia che non sto vivendo il rapporto nel modo in cui si era sempre detto che l'avremmo vissuto. E tra tutte le evoluzioni degli ultimi anni (passaggio da studio a lavoro, convivenza, figli, matrimonio) solo ora riesco a mettere a fuoco sta mia insofferenza. 
Chiaro che prima vengono le bambine, rispetto a qualsiasi mia decisione in proposito.
E sono ancora convinta che mio marito sia l'unico uomo con cui potrei avere una famiglia eh..


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Però non è questo episodio del tizio che mi ha messo in crisi. Perché sono cose davvero trite e ritrite.
> E per altro questo, intrigante, interessante, tutto quello che volete, ma di sicuro non lo voglio al posto di mio marito.
> Cioè la mia famiglia non è mai stata in dubbio, pur avendo avuto una succulenta tentazione.
> 
> ...


E' quello che dicevo: c'è una difficoltà di comunicazione.
Dovete esplicitare qual è ora il vostro patto di coppia che, probabilmente, ognuno di voi ha modificato implicitamente.


----------



## georgemary (13 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' quello che dicevo: c'è una difficoltà di comunicazione.
> Dovete esplicitare qual è ora il vostro patto di coppia che, probabilmente, ognuno di voi ha modificato implicitamente.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Però non è questo episodio del tizio che mi ha messo in crisi. Perché sono cose davvero trite e ritrite.
> E per altro questo, intrigante, interessante, tutto quello che volete, ma di sicuro non lo voglio al posto di mio marito.
> Cioè la mia famiglia non è mai stata in dubbio, pur avendo avuto una succulenta tentazione.
> 
> ...


ma perchè il modo che hai descritto è purtroppo lontano dalla realtà possibile.
Non voglio escludere che sia possibile, eh?
Ma lo trovo assai improbabile.


----------



## vero190980 (13 Maggio 2014)

OTE=Erato';1336995]Quando ci vuole ci vuole! ....e non te la prendere vero190980....niente polemiche, solo un opinione personale e spero di sbagliarmi.Grazie lupetto:smile:[/QUOTE]

Comunque il tuo discorso mi sa che non fa una piega. Ho fatto tutto troppo in fretta io. 
E ora inizio a sentirmi soffocare. Anche se non ci penso, e mi concentro sulla famiglia e sulle priorità che dovrei avere..
Adesso posso solo prendermi le responsabilità delle scelte affrettate che ho fatto. Anche se tutte ben motivate.


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Cerco confronto su un argomento di cui personalmente ho discusso spesso anche con le persone della mia realtà.
> Dunque la società concepisce il rapporto di coppia come fondato sul concetto di fedeltà che poi assume il significato di rispetto, lealtà, sicurezza ecc..
> E nello stesso tempo il concetto stesso di fedeltà è lasciato molto vago..fedeltà fisica, mentale, emotiva, fantasia, empatia, feeling...
> 
> ...


Sul neretto, non concordo assolutamente. Tra un porno e un'avventura c'è la differenza che c'è tra una fantasia e la realtà, quindi mi pare abbastanza sostanziosa come differenza. Se così non fosse, tutti gli uomini anziché tradire (e mettere a repentaglio una storia importante) si guarderebbero un porno. Eppure tradiscono, con tutte le conseguenze e i rischi del caso.

Per il resto, per me il rispetto sta nella lealtà e nella sincerità, nel basare la propria unione con l'altro sulla scelta e non sulla convenienza/abitudine, nell'affrontare i problemi insieme senza cercare scorciatoie individuali.
Questo per me dovrebbe essere l'abc di una coppia che funziona, indipendentemente dal fatto che si decida o meno per l'esclusività: estrema condivisione e chiarezza reciproca.

Detto questo per me, Sole, nel momento in cui venisse meno l'interesse per le eventuali avventure extra-coppia del mio uomo, io saprei di non amarlo più. Per me amare vuol dire anche occuparsi della coppia e preoccuparsi di ciò che fa o non fa l'altro.
Non a caso, quando ho smesso di essere interessata a ciò che faceva il mio ex marito e a pensare a una coppia libera, in cui avere rapporti anche con altre persone, ho smesso di amarlo (anche se me ne sono accorta dopo). 

L'indifferenza per me è uno dei segnali più preoccupanti circa lo stato di salute di una relazione.

Credo che in molti casi di coppie aperte varrebbe la pena di analizzare le cose e capire bene se c'è davvero solo la voglia di sperimentare una nuova fase del rapporto, o se semplicemente si stanno usando dei palliativi per non affrontare un disagio di fondo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto, non concordo assolutamente. *Tra un porno e un'avventura c'è la differenza che c'è tra una fantasia e la realtà, quindi mi pare abbastanza sostanziosa come differenza.* Se così non fosse, tutti gli uomini anziché tradire (e mettere a repentaglio una storia importante) si guarderebbero un porno. Eppure tradiscono, con tutte le conseguenze e i rischi del caso.
> 
> *Per il resto, per me il rispetto sta nella lealtà e nella sincerità, nel basare la propria unione con l'altro sulla scelta e non sulla convenienza/abitudine, nell'affrontare i problemi insieme senza cercare scorciatoie individuali.*
> Questo per me dovrebbe essere l'abc di una coppia che funziona, indipendentemente dal fatto che si decida o meno per l'esclusività: *estrema condivisione e chiarezza reciproca.*
> ...


  Totalmente d'accordo con te


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto, non concordo assolutamente. Tra un porno e un'avventura c'è la differenza che c'è tra una fantasia e la realtà, quindi mi pare abbastanza sostanziosa come differenza. Se così non fosse, tutti gli uomini anziché tradire (e mettere a repentaglio una storia importante) si guarderebbero un porno. Eppure tradiscono, con tutte le conseguenze e i rischi del caso.
> 
> Per il resto, per me il rispetto sta nella lealtà e nella sincerità, nel basare la propria unione con l'altro sulla scelta e non sulla convenienza/abitudine, nell'affrontare i problemi insieme senza cercare scorciatoie individuali.
> Questo per me dovrebbe essere l'abc di una coppia che funziona, indipendentemente dal fatto che si decida o meno per l'esclusività: estrema condivisione e chiarezza reciproca.
> ...


a parte che concordo...non andrebbe indicata  fiscalmente la presidentessa del club?
io son buona e brava ma ci sono regole ferree da seguire


membra è terribile:unhappy:


----------



## Sole (13 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte che concordo...non andrebbe indicata  fiscalmente la presidentessa del club?
> io son buona e brava ma ci sono regole ferree da seguire
> 
> 
> membra è terribile:unhappy:


Avevo letto una cosa per un'altra... maledetti cellulari! :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2014)

bah 





Principessa ha detto:


> Non può essere una patologia perché gli esseri umani, per natura, non sono monogami.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non può essere una patologia perché gli esseri umani, per natura, non sono monogami.


in quanto mammiferi sicuramente non lo sono... ma è una peculiarità dell'uomo essere dotato di autocoscienza e capacità di scelta, cosa non concessa dalla natura agli animali. Quindi proprio per natura, potrebbero scegliere di esserlo.


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in quanto mammiferi sicuramente non lo sono... ma è una peculiarità dell'uomo essere dotato di autocoscienza e capacità di scelta, cosa non concessa dalla natura agli animali. Quindi proprio per natura, potrebbero scegliere di esserlo.


apa:


----------



## vero190980 (14 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in quanto mammiferi sicuramente non lo sono... ma è una peculiarità dell'uomo essere dotato di autocoscienza e capacità di scelta, cosa non concessa dalla natura agli animali. Quindi proprio per natura, potrebbero scegliere di esserlo.


Esulando dalla mia situazione... Possono scegliere se esserlo o no. E una cosa è bene mentre l'altra è male assoluto. Questo non mi piace in generale della società.. Era questo che cercavo di esprimere. 
Ognuno ha la sua storia e le sue scelte, e il giusto è relativo alla persona coinvolta


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Esulano dalla mia situazione... Possono scegliere se esserlo o no. E una cosa è bene mentre l'altra è male assoluto. Questo non mi piace in generale della società.. Era questo che cercavo di esprimere.
> *Ognuno ha la sua storia e le sue scelte, e il giusto è relativo alla persona coinvolta*


No ... il giusto e lo sbagliato non è relativo "solo" alla persona coinvolta ma è relativo a tutte le persone che ruotano intorno alla persona convolta perchè le scelte che si fanno individualmente hanno delle conseguenze sugli altri (marito/moglie, figli ecc)


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> apa:


mi sa che l'incenso c'entra poco... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Esulano dalla mia situazione... Possono scegliere se esserlo o no. E una cosa è bene mentre l'altra è male assoluto. Questo non mi piace in generale della società.. Era questo che cercavo di esprimere.
> *Ognuno ha la sua storia e le sue scelte, e il giusto è relativo alla persona coinvolta*


alle persone coinvolte... non alla.


----------



## zanna (14 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che l'incenso c'entra poco... :mrgreen:


Era per dire AMEN :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (14 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è questo con non comprendo.
> Cioè, o si ha fiducia nella persona o non la si ha.
> ...



Cara Sienne,
parli di fiducia...questa parola mi fa abbastanza sorridere ora come ora...
Certo, un po' di fiducia gliela accordo, altrimenti sarebbe un rapporto malato, ma non darò più fiducia totale, questo proprio no!

Detto questo, parliamo dei limiti.
I limiti ci devono essere in un rapporto come il nostro che si  creato, un rapporto che prevede la massima complicità e di conseguenza un certo margine di libertà.
Vedilo come un accordo contrattuale...
C'è rimasto poco di romantico, come non negarlo, però ho puntato sulla trasparenza approfittando della mia forma mentale che mi è stata di aiuto.
Diciamo che mi sono rimboccata le maniche per vedere di salvare il salvabile, e forse qualcosa di più.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Era per dire AMEN :mrgreen:


così sia


----------



## Eratò (14 Maggio 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> No ... il giusto e lo sbagliato non è relativo "solo" alla persona coinvolta ma è relativo a tutte le persone che ruotano intorno alla persona convolta perchè le scelte che si fanno individualmente hanno delle conseguenze sugli altri (marito/moglie, figli ecc)


Quoto


----------



## MK (14 Maggio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non può essere una patologia perché gli esseri umani, per natura, non sono monogami.


E chi lo dice?


----------



## Eratò (15 Maggio 2014)

Comunque il tuo discorso mi sa che non fa una piega. Ho fatto tutto troppo in fretta io. 
E ora inizio a sentirmi soffocare. Anche se non ci penso, e mi concentro sulla famiglia e sulle priorità che dovrei avere..
Adesso posso solo prendermi le responsabilità delle scelte affrettate che ho fatto. Anche se tutte ben motivate.[/QUOTE]


Tu cerchi sentimenti ed emozioni forti da 20enne single...sennò 
non t'infatuavi di un finto ribelle.Ma non hai 20 anni e non sei single.
Il tempo delle mele poi finisce appena metti dei figli al mondo e
bisogna "digerire" il fatto che non siamo piu i figli dei nostri
genitori ma che siamo diventati i genitori dei nostri figli....l'unica cosa adolescenziale
che ci possiamo permettere è un po' di Rolling Stones ad alto volume!


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in quanto mammiferi sicuramente non lo sono... ma è una peculiarità dell'uomo essere dotato di autocoscienza e capacità di scelta, cosa non concessa dalla natura agli animali. Quindi proprio per natura, potrebbero scegliere di esserlo.


mi sembrava di aver letto che la monogamia massima è negli uccelli...ma poi anche gli stessi leoni non lo sono?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembrava di aver letto che la monogamia massima è negli uccelli...ma poi anche gli stessi leoni non lo sono?


Il leone si , la leonessa no.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> No... non mi sento in torto. Non posso governare un moto di simpatia o di attrazione fisica verso una persona che incontro... però posso governare le mie azioni. *Se sto in un rapporto, semplicemente c'è sempre un "distacco" verso chiunque non sia la mia partner, per quanto simpatiche e attraenti siano le persone che posso incontrare.*
> Diverso se non amo più la mia compagna... ma allora non ho mai avuto bisogno di incontrare un'altra per chiudere, quando ne ho preso coscienza ne ho parlato e sono andato via.





Nobody ha detto:


> esagerata  ho incontrato persone che mi hanno attratto fisicamente o mentalmente anche quando non ero disponibile a nessun incontro... capita, *non è che quando vivi felicemente un rapporto sei in deprivazione sensoriale. Però finisce lì, non è che uno si innamora adolescenzialmente di ogni donna attraente che incontra... anzi.*


Esattamente. Può capitare di incontrare una persona che ci attrae, anche solo fisicamente. E magari pensi anche che, se fossi single, ci andresti anche a letto. Ma certe situazioni vanno cercate, non accadono e basta, secondo me. Mantenendo un certo distacco, si evita di portare la cosa ad un livello troppo "avanzato" in cui poi si può rimanere invischiati. E questa è una scelta.




Sole ha detto:


> Sul neretto, non concordo assolutamente. Tra un porno e un'avventura c'è la differenza che c'è tra una fantasia e la realtà, quindi mi pare abbastanza sostanziosa come differenza. Se così non fosse, tutti gli uomini anziché tradire (e mettere a repentaglio una storia importante) si guarderebbero un porno. Eppure tradiscono, con tutte le conseguenze e i rischi del caso.
> 
> Per il resto, per me il rispetto sta nella lealtà e nella sincerità, nel basare la propria unione con l'altro sulla scelta e non sulla convenienza/abitudine, nell'affrontare i problemi insieme senza cercare scorciatoie individuali.
> Questo per me dovrebbe essere l'abc di una coppia che funziona, indipendentemente dal fatto che si decida o meno per l'esclusività: estrema condivisione e chiarezza reciproca.
> ...


Straquoto, ma non posso darti verde.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembrava di aver letto che la monogamia massima è negli uccelli...ma poi anche gli stessi leoni non lo sono?


nono, il branco di leonesse si sceglie il maschio dominante per avere i cuccioli più forti. Per il resto fanno tutto loro: caccia, protezione del territorio, cura dei pargoli. Sporco lavoro quello del leone maschio dominante. C'è da dire che le selezioni sono dure.


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, il branco di leonesse si sceglie il maschio dominante per avere i cuccioli più forti. Per il resto fanno tutto loro: caccia, protezione del territorio, cura dei pargoli. Sporco lavoro quello del leone maschio dominante. C'è da dire che le selezioni sono dure.


sugli uccelli mi appoggi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sugli uccelli mi appoggi?


D)
sì ma mica tutti.
Le anatre, ma solo in condizioni di libertà. Strano vè? Le metti in gabbia e quelle cominciano a farsi l'amante.
I cigni. Le oche selvatiche. poi non ricordo.
Pare che Konrad Lorenz avesse rilevato che la monogamia, abbassando lo stress, fosse preferita da determinate specie di uccelli migratori.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Esattamente. Può capitare di incontrare una persona che ci attrae, anche solo fisicamente. E magari pensi anche che, se fossi single, ci andresti anche a letto. Ma certe situazioni vanno cercate, non accadono e basta, secondo me. Mantenendo un certo distacco, si evita di portare la cosa ad un livello troppo "avanzato" in cui poi si può rimanere invischiati. E questa è una scelta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​Curiosita'....da quanto tempo sei sposato???perche'.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​Curiosita'....da quanto tempo sei sposato???perche'.....


buono Micione che il nostro amico qua è nelle pesche.


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buono Micione che il nostro amico qua è nelle pesche.


sta spruzzando l'antiparassitario?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sta spruzzando l'antiparassitario?


no ma dovrebbe proprio farlo. Vai a vedere il suo 3d...


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> D)
> sì ma mica tutti.
> Le anatre, ma solo in condizioni di libertà. Strano vè? Le metti in gabbia e quelle cominciano a farsi l'amante.
> I cigni. Le oche selvatiche. poi non ricordo.
> Pare che Konrad Lorenz avesse rilevato che la monogamia, abbassando lo stress, fosse preferita da determinate specie di uccelli migratori.


uff dannata saputella


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff dannata saputella


L airone si fa viaggi assurdi per ritrovare la compagna


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no ma dovrebbe proprio farlo. Vai a vedere il suo 3d...


di quando è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff dannata saputella


e te ne dico un'altra: checchè ne pensi BrunettaD) Lorenz aveva ipotizzato che le oche selvatiche si INNAMORASSERO perchè il loro battito cardiaco accellerava quando il compagno si avvicinava. E c'erano pure coppie omosessuali.


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ​Curiosita'....da quanto tempo sei sposato???perche'.....


Non sono sposato. 12 anni che stiamo assieme. 10 che conviviamo. 2 figli, uno di 5 anni e l'altro di pochi mesi. Perché?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Non sono sposato. 12 anni che stiamo assieme. 10 che conviviamo. 2 figli, uno di 5 anni e l'altro di pochi mesi. Perché?


Perche'vedrai tra 17 anni quanto sarai fedele................Lothar docet


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Si penso che quello che mi turba sia questo.
> Non abbiamo mai Specificato i ruoli, davo per scontato che valesse per entrambi, ma non ne abbiamo mai parlato esplicitamente.
> E ora, comunicare la storia del tipo mi pare forzato e non adeguato.


O ne temi le conseguenze!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> di quando è?


eccolo:
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...-quot-tradisce-quot-e-non-so-come-affrontarla


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'vedrai tra 17 anni quanto sarai fedele................Lothar docet


Posso chiederti cosa poveresti a smettere di trdire?


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eccolo:
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confes...-quot-tradisce-quot-e-non-so-come-affrontarla


grazie...
avevo letto :up:


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e te ne dico un'altra: checchè ne pensi BrunettaD) Lorenz aveva ipotizzato che le oche selvatiche si INNAMORASSERO perchè il loro battito cardiaco accellerava quando il compagno si avvicinava. E c'erano pure coppie omosessuali.


lo sapevo benissimo:singleeye:


----------



## gas (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sapevo benissimo:singleeye:


ma non hai freddo a startene sempre tutta nuda sull'avatar? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Posso chiederti cosa poveresti a smettere di trdire?


la sindrome dell'oca morta. Lorenz docet.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Maggio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la sindrome dell'oca morta. Lorenz docet.


Google e wikipedia non dicono nulla al riguardo


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Google e wikipedia non dicono nulla al riguardo


eh. Ma Lothar la teme assai...


----------



## Ataru (15 Maggio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Perche'vedrai tra 17 anni quanto sarai fedele................Lothar docet


Al momento posso solo sperare di arrivarci a 29 anni di vita con lei...


----------



## disincantata (15 Maggio 2014)

Ataru ha detto:


> Al momento posso solo sperare di arrivarci a 29 anni di vita con lei...


Se lo desideri puoi. Lei non ti lascia di certo.

prova a prendere come un  gioco pazzerello i suoi scambi culturali con l'ex.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sembrava di aver letto che la monogamia massima è negli uccelli...ma poi anche gli stessi leoni non lo sono?


si gli uccelli tendono alla monogamia... i leoni maschi quando conquistano un nuovo branco si fanno tutte le femmine dopo aver ucciso i piccoli degli altri maschi. Direi che sono poligami infanticidi, che nemmeno Riccardo III :carneval:


----------



## vero190980 (16 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O ne temi le conseguenze!


Ma sai che nemmeno tanto?
Nel senso che, se il rapporto tra me e mio marito sta come pare, in una risacca, volendo essere buoni, raccontargli una cosa del genere come vada vada potrebbe solo dare una scossa a sta situazione. Che più ci penso che in effetti è come mi avete aiutato a capire voi, e più mi sento mancare l'aria.
Se lo facessi significherebbe che quell'attrazione è stata una scusa che il mio subconscio a cercato, per non farmi soccombere. Insomma per sparigliare le carte. 
L'unico motivo che mi trattiene dal farlo, ora e con un po' di lucidità, è la ripercussione che questo potrebbe avere sulle bambine.


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2014)

Perchè parli di risacca?


----------



## disincantata (16 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Ma sai che nemmeno tanto?
> Nel senso che, se il rapporto tra me e mio marito sta come pare, in una risacca, volendo essere buoni, raccontargli una cosa del genere come vada vada potrebbe solo dare una scossa a sta situazione. Che più ci penso che in effetti è come mi avete aiutato a capire voi, e più mi sento mancare l'aria.
> Se lo facessi significherebbe che quell'attrazione è stata una scusa che il mio subconscio ha cercato, per non farmi soccombere. Insomma per sparigliare le carte.
> L'unico motivo che mi trattiene dal farlo, ora e con un po' di lucidità, è la ripercussione che questo potrebbe avere sulle bambine.



Dal momento che per ora non è successo niente, potresti parlare con tuo marito, fare qualcosa per rinnovare le cose tra voi, a volte ci si trascura, si hanno troppi impegni, si da per scontato chi ci sta vicino, sbagliando.

A volte è solo illusione pensare che cambiare sia un bene.

Per il bene delle tue bambine che sicuramente stanno e starebbero  sempre meglio con due genitori preferibilmente  uniti.


----------



## vero190980 (17 Maggio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dal momento che per ora non è successo niente, potresti parlare con tuo marito, fare qualcosa per rinnovare le cose tra voi, a volte ci si trascura, si hanno troppi impegni, si da per scontato chi ci sta vicino, sbagliando.
> 
> A volte è solo illusione pensare che cambiare sia un bene.
> 
> Per il bene delle tue bambine che sicuramente stanno e starebbero  sempre meglio con due genitori preferibilmente  uniti.


Esatto.
C'è da dire che il pensiero di vivere una vita così mi mette una certa depressione. Nel senso, insieme, facendo finta che sia tutto come lo sogno anche se non lo è..

Per intanto ho fatto un grosso passo, ho parlato col responsabile della struttura dove lavoravo e in settimana riprendo. E già mi sento meglio. 
Poi ho già stabilito alcuni impegni estivi con la mia associazione. Sarà un momento di transizione. Se assaporando questa "autodeterminazione" vedo che riscelgo lui vuol dire che probabilmente è stato solo il periodo di mamma modalità on al 1000%, altrimenti bisognerà che facciamo un discorso serio.


----------



## vero190980 (17 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perchè parli di risacca?


Beh perché forse, come sostengono altri qui, se non fossi stata in qualche modo aperta all'infatuazione, non mi sarebbe neanche capitata la scarica adrrnalinica per quel tizio.


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Esatto.
> C'è da dire che il pensiero di vivere una vita così mi mette una certa depressione. Nel senso, insieme, facendo finta che sia tutto come lo sogno anche se non lo è..
> 
> Per intanto ho fatto un grosso passo, ho parlato col responsabile della struttura dove lavoravo e in settimana riprendo. E già mi sento meglio.
> Poi ho già stabilito alcuni impegni estivi con la mia associazione. Sarà un momento di transizione. Se assaporando questa "autodeterminazione" vedo che riscelgo lui vuol dire che probabilmente è stato solo il periodo di mamma modalità on al 1000%, altrimenti bisognerà che facciamo un discorso serio.


Essere chiari e non accontentarsi è importante. 

Io ho chiuso troppe volte gli occhi e mi sono sacrificata troppo ottenendo l'effetto contrario. Ne ha approfittato.

Rompiballe no, chiare si!


----------



## disincantata (17 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Beh perché forse, come sostengono altri qui, se non fossi stata in qualche modo aperta all'infatuazione, non mi sarebbe neanche capitata la scarica adrrnalinica per quel tizio.


Sicuramente ma sei salva. Chiarisci  bene i motivi della tua insoddisfazione.


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2014)

vero190980 ha detto:


> Beh perché forse, come sostengono altri qui, se non fossi stata in qualche modo aperta all'infatuazione, non mi sarebbe neanche capitata la scarica adrrnalinica per quel tizio.


avevi anche detto che nella tua concezione matrimoniale un'eventuale sbandata come ti è capitato non dovrebbe influire sulla stabilità della tua famiglia o ricordo male?


----------



## georgemary (18 Maggio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> avevi anche detto che nella tua concezione matrimoniale un'eventuale sbandata come ti è capitato non dovrebbe influire sulla stabilità della tua famiglia o ricordo male?


Si! Ma pensava al marito, lei è confusa perché non pensava potesse capitare a lei!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2014)

georgemary ha detto:


> Si! Ma pensava al marito, lei è confusa perché non pensava potesse capitare a lei!


E poi tra la teoria e la pratica, tra la fantasia e la realtà c'è una differenza abissale.


----------



## georgemary (19 Maggio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E poi tra la teoria e la pratica, tra la fantasia e la realtà c'è una differenza abissale.


...infatti!


----------

